# Giant Bilder...



## D-G-xs (25. Januar 2014)

Giant Trance xs


----------



## GIANT 2 (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy71 (30. Januar 2014)




----------



## D-G-xs (2. Februar 2014)

schön das es noch andere gibt die ein Giant haben und ein Bild reinsetzen


----------



## P-Spy (2. Februar 2014)

Jungfernfahrt Mai 2013


----------



## B.Roland (5. Februar 2014)




----------



## mw123 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## rapsac (10. Februar 2014)

AX29


----------



## big_scoop (10. Februar 2014)

hier meine beiden Giants. Zum ersten Trance X 29 von 2014 und zum 2ten ein 26er Trance X von 2013. Wobei bei letzterem Rad inzwischen eine 10fach XTR Shadow Plus mit FRM X Glide 36/24 an der Kurbel und ein Race Face Turbine Stem verbaut ist.


----------



## Racemaster (11. Februar 2014)

Ja dann hier auch mal meine. ;-) alle etwas custom.


----------



## dario88 (13. Februar 2014)

das glory ist einfach hammer... werd mir irgendwann auch eins holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNameBrand (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## flyingcruiser (15. Februar 2014)

Mein Faith und das Turner vom Kollegen:


----------



## Minas79 (16. Februar 2014)

Mein Reign


----------



## ksachi (21. Februar 2014)

Hi community, wollte euch fragen, welchen Dämpfer fahrt ihr hinten - auch in Bezug auf die Länge. Habe ein trance x4 das mittlerweile komplett umgebaut ist-jedoch hadere ich noch mit dem hinteren Dämpfermass. Passt ein 190mm dämpfer in den hinterbau, hat da jemand Erfahrung?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ksachi (21. Februar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dario88 (21. Februar 2014)

Ins reign passt 200x57
Beim Trance sind es wenn ich mich nicht täusche 190x50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksachi (21. Februar 2014)

momentan ist ein 184 x 44 drin ich glaube 190 würde passen bevor die schwinge anschlägt bin aber unsicher...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dario88 (21. Februar 2014)

Dann würde ich aufpassen. Kann mich auch irren mit den 190


----------



## ksachi (21. Februar 2014)

die 190erbekommt zu ganz guten konditionen auf dem gebrauchtmarkt, die kleineren  schon nicht mehr aber wenn die nicht passen :-(


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Racemaster (21. Februar 2014)

Hi Jungs und Mädels 
Also Reign ist 200x51 aber viele fahren 200x57 dann sind es satte 170 mm je nach model
Beim trance tatsächlich 185 mm und würde keinen 190 mm fahren.  Max einen 190 x 50 im Reign wenn ad tretlager runter soll.

Anthem 165 
Trance x 185
Reign 200
Reign x 200 
Faith 216 
Glory ab 2010 222
Glory bis 2009 240


----------



## dario88 (21. Februar 2014)

Wieso sollte man das reign auf 190 downgraden wenn es für 200x50 bzw 200x57 im m und l Rahmen ausgelegt ist? Du meinst das Trance mit 190 oder?


----------



## Racemaster (21. Februar 2014)

Klares Nein
Ich habe dass erste Reign - wie oben zu betrachten. Bei dem guten Rad ist leider das tretlager hoch und der lenkwinkel steil
Daher baue ich bald einen 190 mm Dämpfer ein der den gleichen hub hat wie der Serien 200x50 daher komme ich auf einen gleichen nominalen federweg nur durch das tiefere einfedern ( komprimiert 140 mm Vergleich 200x57 sind es 143 und 200x50 150) mit einer höheren endprogression was ich aber nicht schlecht finde. Durch dieses tiefer legen wirke ich der tretlagerhöhe und lenkwinkel entgegen und bewege mich auf einem passablen Maß was den sitzwinkel betrifft


----------



## ksachi (21. Februar 2014)

ok wenn ich das richtigverstanden habe 190/50 wäre möglich würdest du aber abraten? -wegen der tretlagerhöhe?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## big_scoop (21. Februar 2014)

Leute hier geht's um Bilder nicht um Dämpferlängen! Die halbe erste Seite schon off Topic!


----------



## Andy71 (23. Februar 2014)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Leute hier geht's um Bilder nicht um Dämpferlängen! Die halbe erste Seite schon off Topic!


----------



## D-G-xs (24. Februar 2014)

ich finde es völlig ok....ist doch schön wenn hier mal was los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (24. Februar 2014)

Hier mein Giant Talon LTD 









Gute Nacht!


----------



## dario88 (24. Februar 2014)

aber echt.. tut keinem weh wenn hier paar posts mehr drinnen sind.


----------



## Stevo199 (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## Symion (25. Februar 2014)

Schätze mal nicht der leichteste Esel, aber geil!


----------



## D-G-xs (25. Februar 2014)

habe zwar nicht so die Ahnung von dem ganzen technischen Dingen die ihr so schreibt, aber man lernt nie aus ich fahre lieber damit......:-D


----------



## Stevo199 (25. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt. Leicht ist es leider nicht aber ich hab mich gut daran gewöhnt.


----------



## VanSan83 (25. Februar 2014)

Hier mal mein Reign.


----------



## Robxy (27. Februar 2014)

So hiermal Glorya


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkeldueres (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Februar 2014)

Mein Reign



Leider noch ein altes Bild.
Mittlerweile ist eine XT Bremse in Verbindung mit Trickstuff Matshi verbaut.
Was leider schade ist, ist die grottenschlechte Lackqualität die anscheinend in keinsterweise robust ist


----------



## baik-a (28. Februar 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mein Reign
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schau einfach mal auf ebay nach nem Carbonguard fürs Unterrohr.
Hab meinen auch von da. Hat schon große Brocken abgewehrt....

Der Guard nutzt ein heatmouldable resin - also kannst Du den auch nachträglich noch ein wenig verformen falls
er zu stramm auf das Rohr schnappt (kurz bei ca.90° für ca. 5-10min. in den Ofen legen). Funktioniert super.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. März 2014)

baik-a schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal auf ebay nach nem Carbonguard fürs Unterrohr.
> Hab meinen auch von da. Hat schon große Brocken abgewehrt....
> 
> Der Guard nutzt ein heatmouldable resin - also kannst Du den auch nachträglich noch ein wenig verformen falls
> er zu stramm auf das Rohr schnappt (kurz bei ca.90° für ca. 5-10min. in den Ofen legen). Funktioniert super.



Ach du meinst das Carbondingens fürs Unterrohr? Schlecht scheints nicht zu sein.
Aber leider sind da sogar die wenigsten Kratzer

Heutiger Toureneinsatz


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. März 2014)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Reign.


Übrigens...auch sehr geil


----------



## VanSan83 (2. März 2014)

Danke  jetzt auch mit slx ist ein großer Unterschied zu den alten Elixir R.


----------



## Andy71 (2. März 2014)

*Nochmal mein altes Reign :



 

Und die aktuellen Modelle TCR, Trance SX und STP:



 



 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (3. März 2014)

Hast Du den Vorbau am SX im Laden bekommen? Auf der Giant Seite ist der nämlich leider nicht zu finden.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. März 2014)

Andy71 schrieb:


> *
> Anhang anzeigen 276444*



Hey!
Sag mal hast du ein Foto von dem MudGuard am Hinterbau?
Wie hastn das befestigt?


----------



## Andy71 (3. März 2014)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Vorbau am SX im Laden bekommen? Auf der Giant Seite ist der nämlich leider nicht zu finden.



Der Vorbau ist Serie beim Reign SX !
Frag am besten mal bei einem Giant Händler ob es ihn noch solo gibt.
Evtl. dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
Aber nur ne Vermutung!
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/reign.sx/16537/70569/#specifications


----------



## Andy71 (3. März 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Sag mal hast du ein Foto von dem MudGuard am Hinterbau?
> Wie hastn das befestigt?



Wie an der Gabel auch, einfach mit Kabelbinder an der Strebe!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. März 2014)

Jupp habe mal rum probiert und sollte passen. Der Hinterbau ähnelt ja doch sehr dem Reign
Bringt der auch was?


----------



## Andy71 (3. März 2014)

Bring natürlich nur Schutz für die oberen Lager!
Für unten ist bereits in Arbeit 
Einfach ein Stück transparentes Lexan an die Strebe.

Wenn Du bei meinem Bild vom Reign genau hinsiehst, erkennst Du den Schützer.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. März 2014)

Jo sieht gut aus
Werd morgen nach dem putzen mal das Guard dran basteln


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (4. März 2014)

Andy71 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist Serie beim Reign SX !
> Frag am besten mal bei einem Giant Händler ob es ihn noch solo gibt.
> Evtl. dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
> Aber nur ne Vermutung!
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/reign.sx/16537/70569/#specifications



Danke, ich versuche mal mein Glück, leider konnte ich das Ding bislang nur auf der amerikanischen Giant Seite finden. Wäre schon ne Frechheit wenn Sie den nicht anbieten, denn dann gäbe es in Deutschland keinen OD2 Vorbau, der kürzer als 70mm ist.


----------



## baik-a (4. März 2014)

...meine Zweit-Partnerin


----------



## VanSan83 (4. März 2014)

Sehr sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandracer (5. März 2014)

Hier mein Trance...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. März 2014)

Ja wo denn nur


----------



## Sauerlandracer (5. März 2014)

...ja hier


----------



## Chris1968 (5. März 2014)

das ist mein Warp DS in Froschgrün. Leider mit einem feinen Riss im Rahmen, anscheinend typisch für diese Serie...


----------



## NoNameBrand (6. März 2014)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Danke, ich versuche mal mein Glück, leider konnte ich das Ding bislang nur auf der amerikanischen Giant Seite finden. Wäre schon ne Frechheit wenn Sie den nicht anbieten, denn dann gäbe es in Deutschland keinen OD2 Vorbau, der kürzer als 70mm ist.



So ist das leider in Deutschland. Habe mich auch schon darüber aufgeregt, dass es nicht einmal mehr einzelne Rahmenkits gibt. In den USA bekommt man jedes Einzelteil hinterher geschmissen und hier zu Lande muss man sich ein Komplettbike mit dem ganzen OEM Schrott kaufen. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch andere sehr gute Hersteller, die nicht solch dumme Gehirnfürze haben!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## sharky (9. März 2014)

so, dann muss ich auch mal wieder mitmachen 

nachdem mein fully richtung alpentaugliches enduro hochgerüstet wurde und so eine riesige, technische lücke zwischen dem race-HT und dem fully bestand, musste abhilfe geschaffen werden. 120mm fully war angestrebt, aber da gab es nix. dann stand die wahl zwischen dem 650B remedy und dem 650B trance. welches es dann wurde, da das remedy mir optisch nicht so zusagte

geplanter einsatzbereich für das neue bike: hügelland und mittelgebirge, längere bis lange touren. das bike musste leicht sein und gut vorwärts gehen, ohne auf technischen strecken irgend einen abstrich machen zu müssen. fernbedienbare sattelstütze mal außen vor. das rad muss auch mal gröberes abkönnen, aber notfalls auch bei technisch anspruchsvolleren marathons taugen

ich denke, ich hab das recht gut umgesetzt. das fahrwerk ist ein traum. gabel und dämpfer in die trail stellung und ab geht die luzi oder einfach laufen lassen im offenen modus  einfach herrlich, wie potent das fahrwerk ist, das handling ist spielerisch und das bike macht einfach laune - bei exakt fahrfertigen 11,38 Kg  

hier die teileliste:
rahmen: trance 2014
gabel: pike rct3
schaltung: kpl. X.0. mit kpl. alu-tuning
kurbel: race face next sl
anbauteile: ritchey wcs trail (carbon)
bremsen: avid elixir trail
laufräder: tune naben / laser + d-light speichen / sixpack sam felgen
reifen: nobby nic (die vom komplettbike, lagen halt noch rum)
sattel: slr carbon, gestrippt


----------



## VanSan83 (9. März 2014)

Was soll man sagen, Konzept top umgesetzt 
Sieht wirklich Klasse aus kann mir vorstellen dass des Ganze hervorragend läuft.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. März 2014)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> Was soll man sagen, Konzept top umgesetzt
> Sieht wirklich Klasse aus kann mir vorstellen dass des Ganze hervorragend läuft.


Tja...mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen
Top Bike


----------



## sharky (10. März 2014)

danke, danke, danke 

ja es fährt sich wirklich klasse. gestern nochmal eine größere runde gedreht. kann absolut nichts negatives sagen. hier und da noch etwas feintuning zum anpassen der sitzposition an die persönlichen bedürfnisse, aber sonst auch nix. die tage wird noch ein flaschenhalter nachgerüstet und der spacer über dem vorbau durch einen roten ersetzt. dann sieht das anständig aus. ggf. hole ich nochmal 30g durch eine feste sattelklemme. die sündteure ritchey carbon werde ich eh nie versenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baik-a (10. März 2014)

Das Gewicht ist wirklich mal ne Ansage für ein Bike dieser Klasse.Sehr schönes Farbkonzept!
Würde keinen roten Spacer überm Vorbau verbauen. Das reißt den Vorbau sonst farblich so raus - ist doch schick so wie es ist.

Was sagst Du zu den 650B Laufrädern. Merkst Du eine Veränderung zum besseren im Gegensatz zu 26"? 
Ich denke mit der Beschleunigung wirst Du keine Probleme haben...


----------



## sharky (11. März 2014)

Das ist jetzt mal eine ganz ganz ganz gemeine frage mit der laufradgröße 


Es beschleunigt besser als mein 26“ remedy. Das hat aber auch einen 250g schwereren LRS und dazu 2.4“ fat alberts. Von daher ist das nicht laufradgrößenbeding, sonst müsste es ja andersrum sein, sondern in der tat aufgrund der zusammenstellung


Wenn ich den vergleich zwischen meinem vorhandenen 26“ und 29“ mit dem neuen 27.5“ ziehe, dann hab ich da sowieso meine eigene meinung. Den 29“ hype und „ersetzt ein 100mm fully“ hab ich von jeher für blödsinn gehalten. Der hauptvorteil von 29“ liegt m.E. in der mehr „im bike“ sitzposition und der längeren aufstandfläche der reifen. Aber das überrollverhalten…? Sicher im labor besser messbar  dafür im handling einfach wie ein langholzlaster. Da ist das 26“ einfach viel agiler und leichter zu handlen, macht mir mehr spaß weil viel verspielter


Zum 27,5“: rein optisch beim fahren kommt es mir nach den beiden ersten ausfahrten schon so vor, dass man ein deutlich größeres rad wahrnimmt als beim 26“. Aber noch nicht unangenehm groß, wie es bei mir beim 29“ der fall ist. Das handling ist völlig ok. ob ich einen unterschied zum 26“ hier jetzt schon merke… nein, dazu bin ich zu wenig gefahren und die beiden bikes sind ja auch anders vom setup her.


Unterm strich würde ich sagen:

Schlüssiges konzept und halt irgendwie in der mitte zw. 26“ und 29“. Natürlich näher am 26“ was ich aber ok finde, da es nicht so träge und unhandlich ist wie ein 29“ was mir persönlich entgegenkommt. Die überrollvorteile von 29“ existieren m.E. sowieso mehr auf dem papier und die traktion kann ich auch mit anderen reifen beeinflussen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2014)

Jupp, seh ich ähnlich. 29" hat seine Berechtigung im Tourenbereich und da find ich es auch nicht schlecht.
Bin immernoch am überlegen ob Crossbike oder 29" HT für die 0815 Waldautobahntour oder schnelle Feierabendrunde.
Nütürlich von GIANT

Im Harz on Tour


----------



## baik-a (11. März 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal eine ganz ganz ganz gemeine frage mit der laufradgröße
> 
> 
> Es beschleunigt besser als mein 26“ remedy. Das hat aber auch einen 250g schwereren LRS und dazu 2.4“ fat alberts. Von daher ist das nicht laufradgrößenbeding, sonst müsste es ja andersrum sein, sondern in der tat aufgrund der zusammenstellung
> ...




Danke sharky für Deine Einschätzung! Ich wollte einfach ne Meinung von jemandem hören der weder Redakteur, Tester oder Verkäufer 
ist (stehen wahrscheinlich unter hohem Druck ) und weiß von was er redet.


----------



## sharky (11. März 2014)

@trailbiker82
also wenn du kein gelände ernsthaft mit fahren willst, kauf dir ein TCX. ich hab auch einen crosser, den ich für waldautobahnen jedem MTB vorziehe, weil er einfach so herrlich schnell und direkt ist. mein 29er setze ich für sowas nicht ein. obwohl es wie der crosser nur 9,2kg hat. auch leichtere trails gehen damit. solange es nicht zu wurzelig oder verblockt wird, kein thema. und die wartung ist herrlich einfach 

@baik-a
am besten hilft testen. hab ich auch gemacht und den fuhrpark erweitert. ich behaupte mal, ich kann eine aus meinem fahrempfinden raus neutrale aussage treffen. denn ich muss mir nicht den neukauf eines 29er schönreden statt zuzugeben, dass es zu groß ist oder zu unhandlich. ich hab alle drei größen, da isses am ende egal, welches ich hochlobe. und 26" bzw 27,5" sind bei mir ganz klar in der favoritenrolle. 29" würde ich mir heute nicht mehr kaufen. wenn ich dann die ganzen 29" fullies sehe mit 140mm oder mehr, da frag ich mich, wo die jungs fahren. auf einem schönen, eng verspielten technischen alpentrail sicher nicht. denn außer zum gradeaus plattwalzen taugen die IMHO wenig


----------



## big_scoop (13. März 2014)

Hier mein 26er Trance X im aktuellen Trim, Gewicht liegt bei 11,55kg fahrfertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (13. März 2014)

Miese Bilder, super Bike:


----------



## sharky (13. März 2014)

schöne bikes, die ihr da habt


----------



## D-G-xs (15. März 2014)

Schneeregen, minus zwei Grad bei heftigem


 Gegenwind-Brocken März 2014-


----------



## D-G-xs (15. März 2014)

Elbeseitenkanal März 2014 

Mit neuem WTB Volt Sattel!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. März 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Schneeregen, minus zwei Grad bei heftigem
> Anhang anzeigen 279404 Gegenwind-Brocken März 2014-



Ohh schöne im Harz unterwegs gewesen
Hoffentlich nicht nur Goetheweg oder Brockenstrasse hoch
Wann wart ihr oben?


----------



## D-G-xs (16. März 2014)

wir sind von Oderbrück hoch. .und über den Goetheweg ;-)


----------



## D-G-xs (16. März 2014)

Sind aber auch schon andere Wege gefahren und es werden wohl noch einige male werden. Möchte ja im Juni eine Alp x machen


----------



## dario88 (28. März 2014)

11.4kg @sharky das ist ne ansage.. da fall ich wohl komplett raus mit meinem 14.9kg reign 2 
mach heute abend mal bilder. ich nehme das gewicht aber in kauf da mein fahrwerk absolut sahne ist mit pike + vivid coil..
hoffentlich macht das der rahmen auf lange sicht mit, abstriche mach ich keine. notfalls wir dann ein stabilierer rahmen gekauft irgendwann..


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. März 2014)

müsste auch mal schauen was meine Karre wiegt. Ist mir aber auch Wurscht, morgen im Oberharz zählt nur die Trailperformence
Und das bissel bergauf stärkt die Muskelatur


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. März 2014)

Traumhaftes Wetter dieses Wochenende was.
Der Harz war trotzdem gestern nicht sehr voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-G-xs (30. März 2014)

wir wollen nächsten Samstag hin ;-) waren dafür Steinhöhe


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. März 2014)

Schon eine Idee wohin es euch hin verschlagen wird?
Steinhöhe? Wo ist das?


----------



## D-G-xs (30. März 2014)

in Lüneburg. ...und Samstag von Annen-Hohne den Brocken hoch


----------



## D-G-xs (30. März 2014)

in Lüneburg. ...und Samstag von Annen-Hohne den Brocken hoch. Der heutige Stand zumindest! !!


----------



## VanSan83 (30. März 2014)

Hier auch mal wieder meins 
Änderungen seit dem letzten Mal:
Slx bremsen
Answer pro Taper 780mm
Ergon griffe



 

Und ein Bild vom Hometrail


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. März 2014)

@D-G-xs 
Dann aber hoffentlich über die Leisten- und Zeterklippen. Die muss man gesehen haben. Trailtechnisch sehr gut aber technisch.
Man kann aber immer auf Forstwege ausweichen.
Schonmal viel Spaß!

VanSan83
Schöne Heimat
Da kann mein Harz fast nicht mit halten


----------



## D-G-xs (30. März 2014)

VanSan83 ...nette Gegend und danke freu mich schon wieder auf den Harz


----------



## sharky (31. März 2014)

Ganz vergessen: ich hab ja noch ein Giant, auch wenn´s hier nicht ganz exakt passt


----------



## P-Spy (8. April 2014)

Ach ja, ich habe ja auch noch ein Museumsstück von Giant, glaub Jg. 1993 oder 94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. April 2014)

Sehr cool
D-G-xs
Wie wars im Harz? Samstag war ja leider nicht so dolles Wetter was?!


----------



## D-G-xs (8. April 2014)

11886655, member: 187276"]Sehr cool
D-G-xs
Wie wars im Harz? Samstag war ja leider nicht so dolles Wetter was?![/QUOTE]
Ja sind von Drei AnnenHohne


----------



## D-G-xs (8. April 2014)

6772, member: 275011"]11886655, member: 187276"]Sehr cool
D-G-xs
Wie wars im Harz? Samstag war ja leider nicht so dolles Wetter was?![/QUOTE]
war soweit ganz gut sind von Drei AnnenHohne 
gestartet, fand das Wetter gut. T-Shirt Wetter ;-)


----------



## D-G-xs (8. April 2014)




----------



## twostroketomsi (14. April 2014)

Test mit dem Trance: Man muss ja fahren, was man verkauft  Fühlt sich stabiler an als das Norco Sight, dass ich letztes Jahr hatte, insbesondere der Hinterbau. Tretlager gefühlt nicht so tiefliegend wie beim Norco. Nach dem Wochenende keine Schraube vom Hinterbau locker (hatte ich beim Norco...). Gutes Rad!


----------



## dario88 (16. April 2014)

hier mal meins aktuell. 
bin sehr zufrieden. läuft super! ist jetzt absolut enduro fähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1977 (22. April 2014)

Servus,

hier auch mal meins.

Hier ein paar Facts: Giant Glory FR1 2008

Verbaute Teile:

Works components 2 degree angle set
Marzocchi 888 RV
Deda Box 35 Vorbau
MTX31-Felgen mit Formula Naben
Kenda Blue Groove
Atomlab Pimplite Kurbel
Dartmoor Totem 36T-Kettenblatt
Race Face Evolve Sattelstütze
Kore OCD 20 Lenker (35mm Klemmung, 800mm)
Avid Code mit 203mm vo./hi.
X0-Schaltwerk 9fach
X0-Shifter 9fach
Kona Flatpedal in weiß
Sixpack Kettenführung
Hope 40T-Ritzel (modifiziert für 9fach Schaltung)

Gruß Sven


----------



## Chizo_ (1. Mai 2014)

Meine neue


----------



## D-G-xs (1. Mai 2014)

sagte ich schon das ich mein Rad mag


----------



## P-Spy (1. Mai 2014)

Heute auf der Testfahr
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1615146?in=user


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 289750 sagte ich schon das ich mein Rad mag


Das passende Equipment zum Hobby ist das wichtigste um überhaupt Spaß am Hobby zu haben.
Jetzt mit dem Reign erleb ich Livestyle MTB irgendwie nochmal neu

Glück die Woche gehabt. Urlaub und Dienstag und Mittwoch geilstes Wetter. Also ab in Harz


----------



## 1PocketRocket (4. Mai 2014)

Damit auch nicht nur Fullys bei den Fotos dabei sind


----------



## VanSan83 (4. Mai 2014)

Und ich schon wieder 
Nachdem ich bemerkt habe dass die vorher verbauten Felgen nicht dem Einsatzgebiet und meinem Gewicht entsprachen ist jetzt der passende LRS drauf. Farbe passt mMn auch besser.


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. Mai 2014)

sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. Mai 2014)

und hier auch mal meins.. grade saubergemacht, war doch gestern bissel doll schlammig..


----------



## Quickshot (26. Mai 2014)

nice, gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> nice, gefällt mir


Jetzt noch ne ganz schwarze Gabel, ne andere kefü und dann geht das schon..


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Juni 2014)

Die weiße Gabel passt aber recht stimmig, wirkt damit sehr sportlich das Glory

Wünsche allen Giantbiker und die die es werden wollen ein schönes Pfingsten bei geilsten Mountainbikewetter.


----------



## VanSan83 (8. Juni 2014)

Danke wird ausgiebig genossen. Letzte Woche hat sich noch mein Monarch+ verabschiedet und wurde durch ein 2014er Modell ersetzt (gibt's grad relativ günstig nehme an weil ja bald der Debon kommt).
Wo ich gerade dabei war habe ich auch gleich die Front Federung ersetzt. Wollte schon länger etwas was besser zu den 160mm federweg hinten passt und da ist es jetzt ne gebrauchte pike rct3 soloair geworden, die heute auch gleich ausgiebigst probegefahren wurde. Bild gibt's natürlich auch wenn auch keine gute Quali. Decals kommen noch weiße pike decals drauf.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Juni 2014)

Hmm...weiß käme besser aber die Pike muss ja echt ne Wucht sein oder? Zumindest wurde sie ganz schön beworben.

Ganz schön warm draußen...hatte ganz gut zu tun mich weiter zu motivieren
Und dann der verfluchte Heuschnupfen


----------



## VanSan83 (8. Juni 2014)

Pike ist wirklich der Hammer. Vom Ansprechen und Dämpfung noch besser als die Sektor (rct3, dual Position und Dual Flow) und die fand ich schon richtig gut, coil eben 
Aber die Pike ist schon noch mal was Anderes soweit ich das mit meinem Anfängerkönnen einschätzen kann.
Ja Wetter schlaucht mich auch extrem (momentan 34 grad), deswegen sind wir auch um 5:30 gestartet 

Find schwarz sogar besser als weiß, das wär mir dann doch ne Ecke zuviel weiß am Radl. Aber es kommen ja noch die großen weißen Decals.


----------



## D-G-xs (10. Juni 2014)

ja 32 Grad auf dem Brocken waren zu Pfingsten wirklich eine Herausforderung


----------



## VanSan83 (16. Juni 2014)

- Decals für die Pike
- 40mm Vorbau
- 10mm Schnellspanner hinten

@Edit
Jetzt mit anständigem Bild 
Nach ersten Testfahrten muss ich sagen, dass ich von dem Dämpfungssetup wirklich begeistert bin. Pike und Monarch+ (hier hätte man vll. besser die Variante mit der normalen Luftkammer genommen, evtl. lass ich den beim ersten Service mal zuspacern) harmonieren einfach super. Kürzerer Vorbau ist für die Abfahrtsperformance auch eine enorme Steigerung.


----------



## VX1986 (20. Juli 2014)

Hier mal meins


----------



## Minas79 (8. August 2014)

Mal ein aktuelles Bildchen von meinen Reign


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (8. August 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug. Noch ganz frisch.


----------



## Racemaster (8. August 2014)

Hallo
möchte hier mal mein neues Giant Reign SX vorstellen.
Ich habe es für 950 Euro in der Serien Ausstattung und mit gefühlten 0 km gekauft.
Danach komplett umgebaut.
aktuelle Partliste:
Rahmen Giant Reign SX 2012 in M
Gabel Rock Shox Totem solo air 2012
Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume
Bremsen Formula The One FR
Schaltung Sram XO mit x9 Shifter und XT Umwerfer (18 Gänge)
Kettenführung e13 trs Dual
Kurbel Shimano XT
Stütze Rock Shox Reverb mit fitzik tundra 2
LRS Giant P-AM
Lenker Spank 777 evo mit Truvativ Hussfelt 20mm Vorbau
Griffe Syntace Moto

So liegt es bei 15,3 kg
es werden bald die schwereren original Pedale (550g) nd der Vorbau (290g) gegen leichtere Teile getauscht sowie die Schläuche ( Ca 300g Ersparnis)
es liegt dann bei unter 15 Kg mit 180/170mm Federweg
der Dämpfer hat ein M/M tune und 8 Spacer in der Kammer ( also fast voll), die Gabel eine härtere Low Speed Druckstufe. Sie ist damit nicht schwammig wie die original totems und passt somit super zum Heck!

Gesamtausgaben 1800 Euro
alles gebraucht bis auf Dämpfer und Kettenführung. Fast alle Teile aber wenig genutzt daher sieht es aus wie neu!


----------



## Racemaster (8. August 2014)

Hier das Bild


----------



## onkeldueres (9. August 2014)

Schönes Bike, sehr durchdacht aufgebaut.


----------



## steve81 (12. August 2014)




----------



## onkeldueres (12. August 2014)

Sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. August 2014)

sehr geiles bike! und kein 29er geschwür  nur der strebenschutz von ghost sollte getauscht werden


----------



## steve81 (12. August 2014)

Danke die Herren!
29er sehen bei kleinen Rahmen einfach unglaublich beschissen aus, darum fahre ich keins!


----------



## sharky (14. August 2014)

steve81 schrieb:


> Danke die Herren!
> 29er sehen bei kleinen Rahmen einfach unglaublich beschissen aus, darum fahre ich keins!


es gibt noch vernünftige leute


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. August 2014)

@Racemaster
Ich hätte die sackschwere Totem gegen Vengeance HLR Coil getauscht. 600g Ersparnis bei besserer Performance und gleicher Einbauhöhe. 176mm netto Federweg Totem gegen 174mm Vengeance.
Ansonsten guter Aufbau.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (15. August 2014)

Hallo Giant Fahrer,

ich gehöre inzwischen auch zum "Club". Auf meiner Suche nach einem Bike für's Grobe bin ich im Frühjahr über diesen Giant Glory 0 Aufbau gestoßen. Der Rahmen hat zwar schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel, aber ich denke für die ca. 1.000,-€ die ich bezahlt habe, ist das immernoch ein solides Spassgerät für gelegentliche Ausflüge in den Bikepark. 
Bisher kam das Rad leider nur einmal zum Einsatz, aber das war schon sehr vielversprechend.

Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## Der_GruE (15. August 2014)

Schöner Aufbau für das Geld.Farblich super.Gefällt.


----------



## iPerineum (26. August 2014)

Das ist mein Schmuckstück:


----------



## VanSan83 (27. August 2014)

Sehr sehr schick. Auch tolle Fotos!


----------



## Racemaster (28. August 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @Racemaster
> Ich hätte die sackschwere Totem gegen Vengeance HLR Coil getauscht. 600g Ersparnis bei besserer Performance und gleicher Einbauhöhe. 176mm netto Federweg Totem gegen 174mm Vengeance.
> Ansonsten guter Aufbau.



Habe die Totem für 360 fast neu von einem Freund mit etlichem Zubehör bekommen da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen  
Muss auch sagen das die Performance die ich jetzt habe so gut ist (ist ja keine Serien Abstimmung) das ich die 600 g in kauf nehme.
Freunde hatten mit ihrer x Fusion leider nur Probleme was mich etwas abschreckt.

Als Update 
Fahre nun mit raceface bash da leider die Führung egal in welcher Einstellung nur zu 90% funktioniert. ((


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. August 2014)

ins wasser stellen hab ich auch ma gemacht, danach schwappte wasser im reifen rum.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iPerineum (29. August 2014)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> ins wasser stellen hab ich auch ma gemacht, danach schwappte wasser im reifen rum.. ^^



Ja war auch bisschen drin,  aber ist doch nicht schlimm.  Ein Fahrrad ist ja schließlich da um es zu nutzen.  Wenn man durch eine  tiefe Pfütze fährt ist es das selbe


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. September 2014)

Update.. 
Tipps um das Bike noch n bissel "aufzuwerten"..?


----------



## VX1986 (2. September 2014)

@Marcus 

wie wärs mit Schlamm? 
Wertet so ziemlich jedes Bike auf. Zumindest siehts dann benutzt aus und nicht wie neu im Fahrradladen...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. September 2014)

das bike is da eig. sogar ziemlich dreckig, zumindest so dreckig wie ichs lasse und es wieder in die karre packe..  die gabel is da grade neu, das stimmt..


----------



## VX1986 (2. September 2014)

Also ziemlich dreckig sieht anders aus...
Bei mir ist das Unterrohr dann meist immer mit ner 0,5-1 cm dicken "Schutzschicht" ummantelt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. September 2014)

war hier auch der fall, aber wenn man da schon 2 tage dran rumwurstet, fällt der dreck zum glück wieder ab...


----------



## Philly-- (2. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir heute mein erstes FS Bike zugelegt ein Giant Stance 0 

Beste Grüße vom linken Niederrhein

Phil


----------



## iPerineum (3. September 2014)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Update..
> Tipps um das Bike noch n bissel "aufzuwerten"..?



Sieht verdammt schick aus 

Ist das die neue Boxxer WC oder Team ? Wie zufrieden bist du damit, vor allem im Vergleich zur Vorgänger Boxxer ? Ein Vivid Air würde sicher schick aussehen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. September 2014)

ist ne team und ich muss ehrlich gestehen... ich bin se bisher nicht einmal gefahren. letzten sonntag rangebaut, aber noch nicht einmal bewegt das gute stück. hoffe ich kanns dieses WE nachholen..  SOLL ja (nach dem ausführlichen Fahrbericht hier im Forum) besser gehen, ich hab sonst noch die 2012er R2C2, mit der war ich generell nicht unzufrieden.. 

An nen Air hatte ich auch schon gedacht, von der Optik her würde mich aber n CCDB Air eher ansprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iPerineum (5. September 2014)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> ist ne team und ich muss ehrlich gestehen... ich bin se bisher nicht einmal gefahren. letzten sonntag rangebaut, aber noch nicht einmal bewegt das gute stück. hoffe ich kanns dieses WE nachholen..  SOLL ja (nach dem ausführlichen Fahrbericht hier im Forum) besser gehen, ich hab sonst noch die 2012er R2C2, mit der war ich generell nicht unzufrieden..
> 
> An nen Air hatte ich auch schon gedacht, von der Optik her würde mich aber n CCDB Air eher ansprechen...



Naja dann ab auf den Trail. 

Klar, ist wie immer eine Frage des Geschmacks. Manche sagen Cola Dose zum Vivid. Ich finde ihn echt spitze, hatte bis jetzt Null Probleme. Und von der Optik gefällt er mir auch.


----------



## rapsac (8. September 2014)




----------



## VanSan83 (8. September 2014)

@rapsac
Steh zwar eigentlich nicht so auf Raw Rahmen aber das sieht schon sehr schnieke aus!

Bei meinem gibt's auch mal wieder ein Update. Weil sich die Lager meines hinteren Laufrades verabschiedet haben und ich schon lange einen zweiten LRS als Ersatz haben wollte, hab ich mich ein wenig umgesehen und siehe da ein "neues" gebrauchtes EX finden können. Weils farblich so gut zum Rahmen passt hab ich sogar die Felgenaufkleber drauf gelassen. Irgendwann kommt wohl auch mal das passende VR dazu.
Außerdem war ich mim Baron vorne nicht 100% zufrieden und habe jetzt einen Specialized Clutch drauf.


----------



## TimoEF (1. Oktober 2014)

Mein gutes altes Glory


----------



## Sauerlandracer (8. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Test_Driver (8. Oktober 2014)

So viele Fullys hier.....
Hab seit ca 6 Wochen das xtc und bin echt super zufrieden, nur der Sattel ging leider nicht, und die Originalen Schwalbe Reifen fand ich nicht so gut

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-24857803/image.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (8. Oktober 2014)

Mein Trance:


----------



## KONI-DU (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab meins auch mal wieder bewegt.


----------



## Der_GruE (11. Oktober 2014)

So jetzt sind sie fertig.


----------



## dual-mdc (21. Oktober 2014)

Heavy 24h Team, Jahr 2014.


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2014)

wo war das event und wie hieß das?


----------



## dual-mdc (21. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de/mtb-chemnitz/index.php


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2014)

ah. danke. beim anblick eurer bikes und dem begriff "heavy" dachte ich eher an ein AM / EN rennen. ist aber CC, richtig?


----------



## dual-mdc (22. Oktober 2014)

ja, das ganze ist ein cc rennen. im vordergrund stand eher die werbung für den lokalen radladen, alle reigns sind aus dem gleichen shop. im jahr 2015 werden wir mit etwas spritzigeren rädern an den start gehen.


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2014)

ah... die fahrer sehen jetzt auch nicht nach typischen CC-racern mit rasierten waden aus. ok, die damen vielleicht schon


----------



## mfgog (23. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich die reigns (seh ich da eh 2015er?) bei diesem für sie eher ungewöhnlichen Einsatz geschlagen haben.
Klar, daß andere bikes besser für 24h CC-Rennen geschaffen sind, aber war´s schlimm, oder zum Aushalten, lange auf solchen race-Enduros zu sitzen und auch einiges an uphill zu bewältigen?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2014)

ob man die frage pauschal beantworten kann? ich fahr mein remedy, das mit den reigns vergleichbar ist, in den alpen auch stundenlang bergauf und finde es nicht schlimm. mein mitfahrer, ebenfalls mit dem remedy, schnauft und schimpft hinter mir öfter, was sicher auch durch den trainingszustand begründet ist. da wirst du immer eine sehr individuelle aussage bekommen, aber ob die für dich auch gilt?


----------



## mfgog (23. Oktober 2014)

Schon klar,  ich wollt ja eh keinen normierten Testbericht. Aber wenn man ein paar Stunden auf so einen bike verbringt, hat man sicher einen subjektiven Eindruck ala naja geht , oder reine Quälerei...


----------



## dual-mdc (23. Oktober 2014)

das renne lief nicht so toll. wir alle sind mehr für den bergabsport geboren, wie für ein "cc" rennen. eine runde ist ca. 9km lang. die jungs die vorne mit fahren, bolzen eine runde vollgas druch. wir sind die sache doch etwas entspannter angegangen.
ich für meinen teil, habe kein problem 3stunden auf dem reign unterwegs zusein. meiner meinung nach schafft das reign (und bestimmt viele andere räder mit 140,150mm federweg) den spagat zwischen vielen rad-typen wie zb. ein cc, touren oder "enduro" bike. es hat eine angenehme geo, ist nicht zuschwer und hat genug federweg um auch bergab vollgas zufahren. kurz gesagt es ist ein wunderschönes:
TRAIL-BIKE!!!

nein es war kein 2015er reign am start. das rennen war mitte juni.


----------



## mfgog (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Bericht. Ich hatte gehofft, 2015er Testbikes zu sehen. ..ich fahr selber gerne mit meinem reign Touren und spitze auf das neue...viele Grüße.


----------



## dual-mdc (24. Oktober 2014)

auf das neue bin ich auch heiß, bin es auch schon auf der straße gefahren. nur überzeugt mich das 650b noch nicht. bin leider noch kein 650b fahrrad im straffen gelänge gefahren. ich hab bedenken, das es vl. doch nicht so wenidig ist wie es alle zeitungen schreiben.


----------



## chrun (27. Oktober 2014)

mein Talon ltd 2012


----------



## dual-mdc (6. November 2014)




----------



## prof.66 (13. November 2014)

Mein SX nur bissel abgewandelt vom Serienzustand.


----------



## sharky (13. November 2014)

ich war dann heute auch mal mit dem frisch um- / aufgebauten trance unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. November 2014)

dual-mdc schrieb:


> ich hab bedenken, das es vl. doch nicht so wenidig ist wie es alle zeitungen schreiben.



So wendig ists bei dem Radstand eh nicht mehr


----------



## VX1986 (15. November 2014)




----------



## Der_GruE (15. November 2014)

Netter mud guard hinten.was ist das für  einer wo gibt es den?


----------



## VX1986 (15. November 2014)

Jaja nett nicht wahr 
Gib bei google mal mudhugger ein. Dann findse das Schmuckstück. Is genial. Endlich kann ich auch nachm regen fahrn. Arsch und sattel trocken...


----------



## Der_GruE (15. November 2014)

Ja,super danke.perfekt für die dunkle zeit.


----------



## VX1986 (30. Dezember 2014)

Zum start der wintersaison


 

Spass sieht anders aus 



da gings dann net mehr weiter am abend....
knee deep in snow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-G-xs (30. Dezember 2014)

6, post: 12581464, member: 296742"]Zum start der wintersaison
Anhang anzeigen 346304

Spass sieht anders aus
Anhang anzeigen 346306
da gings dann net mehr weiter am abend....
knee deep in snow.[/QUOTE]
Hey das sieht doch sehr gemütlich aus


----------



## D-G-xs (30. Dezember 2014)

Am 24.12.14 auf dem Brocken


----------



## Racemaster (30. Dezember 2014)

Meins dann auch mal artgerecht den schnee gezeigt


----------



## D-G-xs (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich das so sehe, möchte ich auch Schnee


----------



## VX1986 (30. Dezember 2014)

Nee liebr nicht. Is ne katasteophe zum fahren....lahm umd rutschig auch noch


----------



## D-G-xs (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke das es trotzdem auch Spaß macht mit Schnee,  man kann nur leider nicht ganz so gut fahren, aber bei Regen und grauem Wetter ist es auch nicht so toll


----------



## VX1986 (30. Dezember 2014)

Joa. Wenns halt 5-10cm hat.... beim mehr wirds.... sagen wir mal anstrengend und unangenehm... beim zweiten bild von mir wars schon an den oberschenkeln. Da hab ich dann klein beigegeben. Die schleperei wars nicht wert.


----------



## D-G-xs (30. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ziemlich viel Schnee das werden wir hier wohl nicht bekommen :-D


----------



## D-G-xs (31. Dezember 2014)

So, ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,  feiert schön und lasst es Krachen ;-)


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. Dezember 2014)

Neues Gerät für 2015!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2015)

das sieht schon im stand aus als ob es richtig satt auf der piste liegt   
aber wasn das für ein geschrumpel an der sattelstütze?


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Januar 2015)

@sharky es fährt sich im uphill sehr gemütlich wippt aber kaum. Bergab geht das Ding echt klasse bin von 650b schon sehr überrascht Wurzeln sind kaum spürbar. Fahrwerk ist top. Das geschrumpel  ist von lizzard skin ein Schutz für die reverb. Schützt prima vor schlamm.


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2015)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @sharky ...bin von 650b schon sehr überrascht Wurzeln sind kaum spürbar.


was hattest du vorher? ein 24" bike?


----------



## VX1986 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich find es auch grenzwertig mit 26". Ich fahre sie zwar auch noch aber es ist schon heftig. Komme kaum ueber bordsteine und wurzeln drueber. Fahre nach moeglichkeit nur auf strassen und schotterwegen. Wobei letztere auch schon gemeingefaehrlich sind wegen ueberschlag und so. Hoffe das bald was groesses kommt. Vllt. richtung 30,5".is ja sonst ne zumutung.


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Januar 2015)

Bin die ganze Zeit 26" gefahren. Wollt eigentlich nur sagen das man doch einen Unterschied merkt. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch und wurde überrascht


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2015)

mal ehrlich: 2cm mehr laufraddurchmesser sollen eine offenbarung sein? ich behaupte mal, dass andere reifen, geometrie etc. da eine rolle spielen bei deinem empfinden. aber wer behauptet, dass er mit 650B plötzlich ein völlig anderes fahrerlebnis hat und dinge kann, die er mit 26" nicht konnte, der sollte IMHO seine sensorik und logik neu justieren...


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. Januar 2015)

Also es fährt sich einfach anders. Mann kann natürlich nicht mehr wie mit 26".


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2015)

surprise, surprise, ein anderes rad fährt sich anders  darf man fragen, womit / wogegen du das reign vergleichst?


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. Januar 2015)

Mit meinem Puky!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2015)

na daaaann


----------



## etekker (8. Januar 2015)

Hö, grad den thread entdeckt!
Grad wieder im Um- und Aufbau aber bitte sehr:


----------



## daniel1234 (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## rockscient01 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallöchen,
hab mir nen Freerider zusammen gebastelt. Wie gefällt er euch?
Gruß
AO


----------



## zonensatan (11. Januar 2015)

Das orange an den Pedalen gefällt mir nicht. Der Lenker ist auch nicht meins. Aber ich bin sicher, es macht Spaß


----------



## madmike85 (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VX1986 (18. Januar 2015)

Und ich wollt mir letztens nen neuen rahmen kaufen....
Aber jedes mal wenn ich das bike anschaue sag ich... Wow geniales design.
hoffe es haelt nochn paar jahre.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Januar 2015)

Hübsches Schutzblech 
Schein aber nix zu helfen, das Radl schaut ja aus wie´d Sau.


----------



## VX1986 (18. Januar 2015)

Ja in dem fall heute schon... war mehr ne pfuetzentour....aber sonst gehts gut. 
qas meinst sieht aus wie sau??? Is doch noch sauber


----------



## D-G-xs (19. Januar 2015)

Na es gibt auch nich die Möglichkeit,  wer sein  Rad liebt, der trägt ....  so bleibt es auch sauber :-D


----------



## ynnkhfmn (2. Februar 2015)




----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Februar 2015)

Update..


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2015)

sieht top aus


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> sieht top aus


Danke! Langsam isses pefekt.. ggf. den Dämpfer noch ma tauschen, aber das wäre nur optik..


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2015)

das schutzblech an der gabel weg... das sieht so... einzwängend aus. aber dann... perfekt!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr auch viel im Winter & bei matsch.. n marshguard is da Gold wert..  brille, cam & Gesicht bleiben sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Februar 2015)

artgerechte haltung.. ^^


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein treuer Begleiter...


----------



## m0h (19. Februar 2015)

Erste Inspektion ohne Mängel überstanden. Morgen wird das Teil wieder bewegt


----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2015)

so sauber wie das ist kommt mir glatt der verdacht, dass es noch nie bewegt wurde  
kann ich dir meine auch mal zum putzen vorbei bringen? 


gestern... üble nebelsuppe...


----------



## m0h (19. Februar 2015)

Das kannst du gerne machen. Ich meine so ein Schätzchen muss man auch gut pflegen


----------



## VanSan83 (19. Februar 2015)

Wenigstens kein sch... Schnee.
Kann ihn echt langsam nimma sehn.
Wenigstens die Aussicht war ok ; )
Die Abfahrt war allerdings abenteuerlich hehe


----------



## VX1986 (19. Februar 2015)

So mal mein fertig gepimptes bike. Man beachte den patentierten unterorhr schutz sowie hinteren lagerschutz. Durch diese wertige kombo muss ich des bike nun nicht mehr waschen und bin vor Steinschlag geschützt.


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2015)

ganz schön viel schützer, kabel und sonstiges zeug, dass du da dran geschraubt hast


----------



## VX1986 (20. Februar 2015)

Aja man muss vorsichtig sein. 
man weiss ja nie. Aberich komm noch viel rauf mit dem bike. Dieses mehr an schutz wirdmich nit abhalten irgendwo raufzuklettern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2015)

mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt zu viel. deutlich zu viel. die schützer verringern die durchgängigkeit der reifen wenn schlamm drauf ist. und die optik, insbesondere des hinteren, wäre mir doch etwas zu ausladend. unterrohrschutz gibt es auch in unauffällig. siehe dieses bild. wenn du einen mudguard am unterrohr und einen marshguard brauchst, tut eines von beiden seinen dienst nicht richtig. meine meinung. konsequenter weise solltest du vielleicht noch das oberrohr schützen. wenn das rad umfällt und wo gegenknallt....  

mal ehrlich: beim biken wird man dreckig. ein bike bekommt gebrauchspuren. hast du alternativ mal über ein rennrad nachgedacht?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Februar 2015)

hey lass ihn doch.. gut, schön is nich, aber naja. jedem das seine...


----------



## VX1986 (21. Februar 2015)

Heyhey.
macht euch nich ueber mein Schmuckstück lustig 
Nur neidrr hier
und der reifen hinten is vor der versteifung. Also eigentlich null probleme. 
freigang is auch genug vorhanden. Ich mags halt nicht wennmir der matsch am arsch klebt....
ueber den reifen am unterrohr laesst sich diskutieren. War mal schnell drangemacht. Miss testen wies ist wenn man das bike traegt. Wenns angenehm is bleibts drann
und glaub mir odrr nicht. Der mudguard am unterorhr bringt ehten zusaetzlichen bonus. Drr nornale marshguard is ja eh nur standrohrschutz. Den kannst knicken im matsch.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Februar 2015)

Schauts mal im Spezi-Forum, da gibts einen, der ist schlimm, das hier ist harmlos


----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2015)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> hey lass ihn doch.. gut, schön is nich, aber naja. jedem das seine...


ich hab nur angst, dass die stylepolizei das giant forum dicht macht


----------



## zonensatan (23. Februar 2015)

Marshguard schützt nicht nur das Standrohr. Im Gesicht, vor allem Richtung Augen, brauche ich den Schlamm (noch) nicht. Da kommt das Stück Plaste ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. Februar 2015)

schnickschnack. bei dem spoilerwahn sollte man besser rennrad fahren. 

so, mal wieder ein paar unverspoilerte bilder:


----------



## Heiza (23. Februar 2015)

Schönes trance  , welche Größe?


----------



## sharky (23. Februar 2015)

XL


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2015)

nachschlag


----------



## VX1986 (26. Februar 2015)

So leute um die gemeinde mal wieder zu spalten 

vor dem trail





 

bei einer pause nach 3 runden


 

und finalmente nach der tour und im keller dann bissel geputzt


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2015)

ich fahr ohne das ganze plastikgepampel aber dreckiger ist mein rad nach nem schlammbad auch nicht


----------



## VX1986 (26. Februar 2015)

Ach komm... ich kann mich noch etnnern dass ich dann immer son dicken klumpen zwischen sitzrohr und hinterbau hatte drr sich dann bis zur kette gezogen hat. Das entfaellt jetzt. Und natuerlich war der daempfer recht zugeschmiert.
aja ich lass es erstmal so.
 Oder ich fahr falsch... koennnt auch sein....
is mir im bikepark aufgefallen. Alle fahrn durch das matschloch ich auch und ich seh aus wie sau...  sehr mysteriös.


----------



## Permafrost (3. März 2015)

Hier mal mein trance 
Nur n handybild


----------



## sharky (4. März 2015)

die klingel rundet das ganze wirklich ab


----------



## xlacherx (11. März 2015)

Trance... kann ich auch, Leider ohne so ne coole Klingel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (14. März 2015)

Mein Trance:


----------



## sharky (16. März 2015)

sieht fast aus wie der bruder von meinem


----------



## bummel42 (17. März 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> sieht fast aus wie der bruder von meinem Anhang anzeigen 370112



...also höchstens wie die hässliche Schwester!


----------



## mfgog (17. März 2015)

Mein reign...mit Originalrahmen...


----------



## sharky (17. März 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> ...also höchstens wie die hässliche Schwester!


du meinst deines?  immerhin hat meins nicht so ein hässliches arsc... äh... marshguard


----------



## 19Mais93 (23. März 2015)

Mal n bissel was mit meim Glory


----------



## sharky (28. März 2015)

so, kleines update, das bike nähert sich dem finalzustand und hat ein paar updates bekommen:

1) habe vorne ein 30er statt 34er AB blatt dran. gut, dass ich kein 32er genommen hab. die max. geschwindigkeit zum mittreten ist nur ca. 35km/h. aber reicht. die bandbreite der 11-36 kassette nutze ich jetzt gut, das 36er bleibt für etreme anstiege meist als rettungsring übrig. 
2) eine reverb hat die contact switch ersetzt, die anderweitig zum einsatz kommt. jetzt sitz ich sehr gut ins bike integriert und bekomm mehr druck auf die kurbel als mit der offset stütze. 25mm mehr absenkung und ein unauffälligerer hebel kommen auch noch auf die haben-liste 
3) die sattelklemme hab ich weiß lackiert. da war so ein durchgehend schwarzes rohr, mit der weißen sieht es IMHO besser aus


----------



## sharky (28. März 2015)




----------



## m0h (3. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. April 2015)

die farbe erinnert mich irgendwie an "sunburst" von den alten kleins


----------



## Racemaster (4. April 2015)

Hier ein update von meinem neu sind u.a die giant oem p-xc2 felgen auf oem giant tracker und dtswiss 350er. Unter 200 euro Material und nur 1750g! Halten bis jetzt Super und bin bei 14.5 kg für 180mm !

Meinungen erwünscht


----------



## Der_GruE (5. April 2015)

Auf Tour


----------



## Racemaster (5. April 2015)

Was wiegt das reign x mit pike und crossmax? 
Nicht etwas kurz hubig an der Front?


----------



## Der_GruE (5. April 2015)

Komme auf ca.13,5kg in dem aufbau.Die Pike reicht völlig aus.Hab 1 1/2 token drin.Fährt super dem Tal entgegen.


----------



## Erroll (6. April 2015)

Vorn ist allerdings auch schon wieder ein HR2 drauf. Macht gut Spass das Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (11. April 2015)

Mein Reign hat Nachwuchs bekommen... 




Reign bei artgerechter Haltung....  leider nur n Mist bild , so wie das Wetter da eben war....


----------



## An der Alb (12. April 2015)

Erster Einsatz heute, fliegt gut:






Fährt aber auch gut, sagt mein Junior zu seinem ersten Fully.












Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2015)

Gott wäre ich Glücklich gewesen, in dem alter so ein Rad zu besitzen xD 
Aber das stimmt, das Trance is n geiles Rad


----------



## An der Alb (13. April 2015)

Er ist total begeistert von dem Rad - ich muss heute abend schon wieder ran  Vor allem hat der ´ne Kondition, da komme ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr mit. Allerdings bin ich mal gespannt wie sich der 1-fach Antrieb auswirkt. Er hat gestern gemeint, ob nicht 2-fach doch besser gewesen wäre  Ich hab´s aber darauf geschoben, dass er letzte Woche krank war, und dass er das natürlich merkt. Auf dem Heimweg hat er mich dann wieder abgezogen, also so schlimm kann es dann doch nicht sein. Mal schauen, heute abend steht eine Tour auf die Burg Teck an und da muss er dann zeigen was er kann.


----------



## hnx (13. April 2015)

Bis zu 4 Zähne weniger am KB gehen ja noch ohne großen Aufwand, wenn ihm das 32er dann doch mal zu groß wird.


----------



## waldtierMV (22. April 2015)

Hey GIANTfahrer,

Bei mir im Flachland reichen 100mm Federweg ;-)
















Beste Grüße aus Mecklenburg.


----------



## Zask06 (23. April 2015)

Mein Glory "FR"


----------



## Jierdan (23. April 2015)

Wenn man die schwarzen Schönheiten von @bummel42 und @sharky sieht, überkommt es mich fast, mein 2009er mal zum Pulvern zu schicken...


----------



## Zask06 (15. Mai 2015)

entfernt


----------



## elmoko (17. Mai 2015)

Neu Aufbau.	Giant trance x4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## technomichi (19. Mai 2015)

elmoko schrieb:


> Neu Aufbau.	Giant trance x4


Da kommt sehr bald ein ganz ähnlicher Aufbau


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (20. Mai 2015)

Giant Glory 0 / 2015er Modell bei einer ersten Testfahrt.
Äusserst positiver erster Eindruck, einzige Kritikpunkte sind der Vorbau, welcher aufgrund seiner Bauart verhindert, dass man die Spacer entfernen kann ( "obendrauf packen kann" ) , wenn man nicht den Gabelschaft kürzen will und die sehr schweren Magic Marry in der Draht-Version. Die beiden Kritikpunkte sind jedoch schnell und recht günstig zu beheben.


----------



## Jierdan (21. Mai 2015)

Fertig!




13.5kg. Der Aufbau mit 12.5 war zwar auch nett, aber so fühl ich mich wohler.


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2015)

ist die gabel nicht "etwas" überdimensioniert und darf man so viel federweg da drin überhaupt fahren?


----------



## Jierdan (21. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Giant das gutheißt, andererseits ist der Bereich ums Steuerrohr dermaßen massiv... 

Nunja, jedenfalls lässt sich der Rahmen nicht verkaufen, und bevor er seit 2011 weiter nur im Keller steht, mache ich das Beste draus. Das Fahrverhalten mit der Zocchi ist so unglaublich viel besser als mit der Reba die ab Werk verbaut war, die Geometrie fühlt sich so viel stimmiger an auf dem Trail. Der Hinterbau das reinste Sofa, das ursprüngliche Gäbelchen vorne war restlos überfordert. Im gezeigten Setup ist es endlich stimmig.


----------



## xlacherx (21. Mai 2015)

Wooop Wooop ;-) Hier mal wieder meins. Heute hab ich vorn mal den Spezi Burcher in 2.3 aufgezogen.. Das Ding ist glatt 5-6mm schmäler als der Rock Razor hinten drauf  na mal schauen wie es sich auf dem Trail fährt.. bei der Kurzen runde ums Haus hab ich mal in der feuchten wiese gebremst. Gefühl war ich aber auf der trockenen Straße 

achja... bald bekommt das Trance nen großen Bruder fürds grobe ;-) aber diesmal aus dem Hause Spezi


----------



## elmoko (22. Mai 2015)

glaube ab 120mm bis 150mm   kann man ohne bedenken im giant tranxe x4 einbauen.
ig habe bei mir die 30Gold TK  Rockshox  und die von 80mm auf 120mm umgebaut, für mich reicht es 120mm.
und der hinterbau ist echt ne Sahne


----------



## Jierdan (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hab noch ne 140er Zocchi, muss ich mal messen ob die vom Schaft her rein passt, vielleicht reicht das auch schon um harmonisch unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## rmaurer (22. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ist die gabel nicht "etwas" überdimensioniert und darf man so viel federweg da drin überhaupt fahren?


Beim L Rahmen mit dem langen Steuerrohr ist es erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (28. Mai 2015)

Mein Junior hat Spaß mit seinem Trance SX im Vinschgau 












Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnx (28. Mai 2015)

Läuft. 
Habt ihr irgendwas (Volumenspacer) mit dem M+ oder der Pike gemacht?


----------



## An der Alb (31. Mai 2015)

Alles wie aus dem Laden, hat fürs Vinschgau gereicht. Wobei mein Junior für 14 echt gut fährt.









Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac (6. Juni 2015)

speclist:
Frame: Giant Anthem X 29er aluminium RAW size Large (MY2012) incl der hanger - 2180 g
Shock: Rock Shox Monarch RT3 MY2013 LM 165x38 incl upper bushing+spacers - 237 g
Fork: Rock Shox SID WC 29 RCT3 MY2012 white, cut steerer (excl expander) - 1453 g
QR15 front: Extralite Blacklock - 27 g
QR rear: Extralite Aliens 4 - 22 g
Headset: Cane Creek 110 stainless steel bearings (1.125" - 1.5" ZS) - 91 g
Expander plug: Extralite Ultrastar 2 - 6 g
Topcap+bolt: Extralite Hypercap - 4 g
Spacers:  carbon 15mm + carbon 5mm on top - 8 g
Stem: Syntace F109 6deg 100mm with titanium screws - 113 g
Handlebar: New Ultimate Evo carbon glossy 8deg 700mm - 112 g
Bar plugs: Lizard Skins Plastic plugs - 4 g
Grips: Lizard Skins DSP 30,3 incl tape - 21 g
Seatpost: Syntace P6 full carbon 30.9mm/400mm - 222 g
Seatpost clamp: Extralite Ultraclamp 34.9 - 12 g
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio flow white - 130 g
Shifters: Shimano L+R XTR 10 spd (including Hope matchmaker clamps&bolts) - 197 g
Crankarms: Shimano XTR 10spd triple - 527 g
Chainrings: Carbon-Ti 36T+22T X-ring Ti Evo - 65 g
Chainring bolts: Carbon-Ti X-Fix bolt kit - 12 g
Bottom Bracket: Shimano pressfit BB94 XTR incl 2,5mm spacer - 55 g
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-36 incl alu lockring - 216 g
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR 2x10 speed low clamp - 132 g
Rear derailleur: Shimano XTR 10 spd shadow plus SGS (long cage) - 218 g
Chain: KMC X10SL silver 112 links - 245 g
Pedals: Xpedo M-FORCE 8 TI - 219 g
Shift cables: Shimano SP-41 - 80 g
Brakes: Hope Race Evo X2 set, incl all bolts, alu+organic pads, excl lower clamp - 405 g
Rotor front: Formula 160mm CL 2 piece - 105 g
Rotor rear: Formula 160mm CL 2 piece - cut down slightly at CL interface - 102 g
Rotor fixing: DT Swiss 2x CL lockring - 18 g
Hub front: DT Swiss 240s FIFTEEN - CL - 128 g
Rim front: Light-Bicycles carbon AM 29er - 387 g
Spokes front: DT Swiss Revolution 2.0/1.5/2.0 16x 294mm + 16x 292mm - 154 g
Nipples front: DT Swiss alu 12mm 32x - 10 g
Rim tape front: Notubes yellow tape 25mm - 7 g
Valve front: Duke black aluminium - 4 g
Tire front: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,35" EVO TLR - 560 g
Hub rear: DT Swiss 240s 135mm QR 36T hollow ratchet - CL - 234 g
Rim rear: Light-Bicycles carbon AM 29er - 392 g
Spokes rear: DT Swiss Revolution 2.0/1.5/2.0 16x 294mm + 16x 292mm - 154 g
Nipples rear: DT Swiss alu 12mm 32x - 10 g
Rim tape rear: Notubes yellow tape 25mm - 7 g
Valve rear: Duke black aluminium - 4 g
Tire rear: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25" EVO TLR - 520 g
Bottle cage: Tune Wasserträger Universal carbon incl 2 alu bolts - 20 g
Misc:  latex / frame protection / grease / oil / air / dirt / forgotten - 141 g
Total: 9970 g


----------



## zonensatan (6. Juni 2015)

Ich schick dir gleich meine Adresse. Kannst Du im Laufe des Tages bei mir abliefern


----------



## hnx (6. Juni 2015)

Die Teileliste kann man leider nicht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapsac (6. Juni 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Die Teileliste kann man leider nicht lesen.


Angepasst.


----------



## savvascy (7. Juni 2015)

Kleiner Ausflug heute !!


----------



## rmaurer (11. Juni 2015)

savvascy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393524 Anhang anzeigen 393527 Anhang anzeigen 393522 Anhang anzeigen 393523 Anhang anzeigen 393522 Kleiner Ausflug heute !!


Wo ist das?


----------



## zonensatan (11. Juni 2015)

Kanaren?


----------



## savvascy (11. Juni 2015)

Zypern im Süden


----------



## holk (30. Juni 2015)

Neue Schuhe und Lenker


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juli 2015)

Intensive Nutzung durch den "Kleinen":


----------



## VX1986 (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## zonensatan (12. Juli 2015)

Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## Bombastic (22. Juli 2015)

You find this individually built Giant Faith on ebay! It is sale
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-Faith-...45?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2803486e05
If you are interested in, leave message.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (25. Juli 2015)

2 te Ausfahrt ... heute schon etwas besser damit klargekommen. Spitzkehren sind nicht so das Lieblingsrevier vom Reign?


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2015)

Ich nehme an, dass das eine rhetorische Frage war.


----------



## madmike85 (27. Juli 2015)

Nur ein schnelles Handy geknipse, aber der Inhalt zählt


----------



## big_scoop (27. Juli 2015)

an meinem 29er Trance gibt es auch einige Updates. Gewicht liegt nun bei 10,8kg ... Ausgetauscht wird diese Woche noch das XX1 Blatt gegen ein X Sync, das spart ca. 40g und sieht in schwarz schicker aus.


----------



## Icetiger212 (28. Juli 2015)

Wow 10,8 ist ne Ansage.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Juli 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> 2 te Ausfahrt ... heute schon etwas besser damit klargekommen. Spitzkehren sind nicht so das Lieblingsrevier vom Reign?QUOTE]


kein wunder bei dem radstand und der länge.. will halt nicht um die kurve. lieber geradeaus und das schnell!


----------



## madmike85 (4. August 2015)

Zwar keine Bikes, aber ich wollte euch an meiner Bastelei teilhaben lassen


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. August 2015)

Jetzt hab ich Durst


----------



## madmike85 (5. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Durst


Hatte ich nach dem basteln auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guido-S79 (8. August 2015)

Hallo,

2015er Giant XTC Advanced SL1 27,5"

Gegenüber der Serienausstattung habe ich ein paar Dinge geändert:
-SRAM Guide RS Bremse getauscht gegen Shimano XTR Race
-Giant Contact SLR Flatbar Lenker gegen Race Face 3/4" Carbon Riser und dafür Vorbau tiefer gesetzt und umgedreht.
-Remote Lockout der SID RL umgerüstet auf manuelle Bedienung an der Gabel.
-Contec Spatula II MG Pedale

Gewicht etwa 9,1kg


----------



## Sittenstrolch (10. August 2015)

Guido-S79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 410715



Das wäre meine Karre, so ungefähr, wenn da nicht wäre wär.


----------



## miles_cube (11. August 2015)

Hier mal mein älteres Model, aber immernoch gut im Rennen;-).


----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2015)

Heute morgen um 05:51 h auf 2165 m


----------



## VX1986 (14. August 2015)

Goil alter.
Des müsst ich auch mal machen.... Nur so früh aufstehen 

Wo isn des?


----------



## rzOne20 (16. August 2015)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Goil alter.
> Des müsst ich auch mal machen.... Nur so früh aufstehen
> 
> Wo isn des?


Ist im Gesäuse/AT. Der frühe Vogel fängt halt den Wurm 

Gestern mal paar Anspruchsvolle Trails probiert! Jz mit dem gekürztem Sitzrohr bin ich schon richtig zufrieden mit dem Reign...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarvinAri (16. August 2015)




----------



## sharky (17. August 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gestern mal paar Anspruchsvolle *Trails *probiert!


trail??  den muss man sich da, wo du auf dem bild bist, auch einreden, dass er da ist


----------



## Sittenstrolch (18. August 2015)

Musst Du Brille kaufen, die Trails sind doch nun wirklich mindestens 2cm breit. Reicht doch.


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. August 2015)

Vertrider sind schon eine besondere Species.

Reign beim Trek Bike Attack. Bike lief super, sogar die 9 km Kurbeln noch nach dem ganzen Trail Geballer.


----------



## Jierdan (20. August 2015)

Schon beinahe abgeschrieben aber dann doch wiederbelebt, weils einfach keine bessere Alternative am Markt gibt:


----------



## Guido-S79 (20. August 2015)

hier war der Weg zuende, schade, schwimmen kann es noch nicht


----------



## Guido-S79 (1. September 2015)

Änderungen gegenüber Serie:

- Lenker RaceFace Next 3/4" LowRiser,
- Laufradsatz Dtswiss Spline One XR1501,
- Bremsen Shimano XTR Race
- Reifen Continental Race King Protection,
- Ergon Griffe
- Garmin Edge 25 GPS


----------



## jr_hebboch (2. September 2015)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike (Trance 1.5 LTD)


----------



## LaKoS (17. September 2015)

Momentaner Zwischenstand von meinem Reign Ltd. 
Warte grad noch auf ne neue Bremsleitung für meine XT hinten und Conti Trailking HR.


----------



## Guido-S79 (18. September 2015)

Ich bin gerade in Bastellaune und etwas Geld habe ich auch übrig, also neue Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Hiflex und Vorbau Syntace Flatforce 88mm gegönnt. Ich konnte mich noch nicht dazu durchringen den Gabelschaft weiter abzusägen, also schöne ChrisKing Spacer drauf. Vielleicht wird es doch noch ein passender Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker  und ich brauch noch ne Titanschraube für die SRAM Schelle und für die noch nicht montierte Syntace Ahead Kappe. ... teures Hobby ^^



EDIT: der lange 23mm Spacer wird ersetzt durch maximal 12mm, denn das Cockpit soll ja weiter runter, das ist ja der Sinn des Flatforce. Weil ich nicht gerade groß bin krieg ich nur so wenigstens 4-5cm Sattelüberhöhung hin. (das rot war aber durchaus gewollt an dieser Stelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (18. September 2015)

Hätten die Spacer eine andere Farbe, wäre es nicht so auffällig.  Sehr schöner cleaner Aufbau.


----------



## rmaurer (18. September 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike (Trance 1.5 LTD)


schönes Trance aber was ist das für ein Vorbau? 

(anhand Vorbaulänge und Sattelstützenauszug würde ich sagen du brauchst einen XL Rahmen!)


----------



## jr_hebboch (19. September 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> schönes Trance aber was ist das für ein Vorbau?
> 
> (anhand Vorbaulänge und Sattelstützenauszug würde ich sagen du brauchst einen XL Rahmen!)




Das ist ein XL-Rahmen ...  

Der Vorbau und die Griffe waren nur ein Test. Ist inzwischen wieder der original Vorbau und ein paar Ergon GS1 drauf. Mit 2 Meter Körperlänge hatte ich mal ein bischen mit Sitzposition rumprobiert. War aber mit dem Vorbau fast schon wie auf dem Hollandrad.


----------



## sharky (27. September 2015)

mal ein paar bilder vom gestrigen einsatz. das bike hat sich wunderbar geschlagen


----------



## Lenne-Blade (27. September 2015)

Bei 4°C heute morgen los und gegen Mittag mit Sonne belohnt.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (2. Oktober 2015)

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei SRAM bedanken! Echt tolle Produkte und wirklich zuverlässig und vertrauenerweckend... Danke! 
Tut auch fast garnicht weh!


----------



## zonensatan (2. Oktober 2015)

Autsch 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 19Mais93 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein Glory


----------



## evernorth (2. Oktober 2015)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> Möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei SRAM bedanken! Echt tolle Produkte und wirklich zuverlässig und vertrauenerweckend... Danke!
> Tut auch fast garnicht weh!



Alter ... Hoffe dir ist nicht alzuviel passiert ... Carbon Kurbel oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonensatan (2. Oktober 2015)

Das ist aber hübsch 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitchdreizwei (2. Oktober 2015)

mir gehts gut... hätte anders enden können... ja carb... original giant glory 0 2015....


----------



## evernorth (2. Oktober 2015)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> mir gehts gut... hätte anders enden können... ja carb... original giant glory 0 2015....


Upps, dann war die Lebensdauer ja nicht besonders hoch ...  Würde ich glatt mal bei SRAM reklamieren. Vielleicht geht da was


----------



## mitchdreizwei (3. Oktober 2015)

natürlich, die muss ersetzt werden... 2 jahre Gewährleistung.
Hab schon antwort aus den US and A...


----------



## hnx (3. Oktober 2015)

Mit Gewährleistung hat SRAM allerdings nichts zu tun, erst recht nicht in den USA, sondern dein Händler hier in D. Ist die Kurbel älter als 6 Monate, dann musst du nachweisen, dass der ursächliche Fehler bei Auslieferung bestand. Das ist faktisch unmöglich weil unrentabel.

Daher würde ich es lieber mit Garantie probieren, über deinen Händler bei SRAM in D.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (3. Oktober 2015)

ja klar... über sram usa gehe ich natürlich nicht. der händler hat mir schon zugesagt sich darum zu kümmern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (3. Oktober 2015)

ging nur hier rum...

Hi Mitch,

Thanks for your message. We are sorry to hear about the issue you've had with your crank. We’d be happy to assist you through our warranty and service process. SRAM has a two year from purchase date warranty policy on all products. We facilitate all of our warranties and service evaluations via local bicycle dealers at your original point of purchase. Please bring your X0 crank and your original proof of purchase to the bike dealer you've bought it through, and they will be able to contact our affiliate service center in your area for a warranty claim assessment and replacement.


Regards,
SRAM USA
www.sram.com

Service and Technical Documents:
www.sram.com/service 

Learn more about The Power of Bicycles: www.worldbicyclerelief.org


----------



## R0htabak (8. Oktober 2015)

wohl so etwas wie das "Einhorn" in der Trance-Serie...


----------



## hnx (8. Oktober 2015)

Bitte noch andere Fotos wo man mehr erkennen kann, sieht interessant aus.


----------



## petrol (9. Oktober 2015)

Es ist Herbst


----------



## R0htabak (9. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Guido-S79 (11. Oktober 2015)

so bin ich zufrieden, wieder schwarze Spacer, Schaft nochmal gekürzt, neuer Syntace Lenker (760mm) und jetzt alles Titanschrauben




und Flat Pedale gegen XTR SPD Pedale getauscht. Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht umgekippt mit den Dingern.


----------



## KevinK (18. Oktober 2015)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal meins zeigen. Reign 2 Ltd von 2015.
Den Lenker hab ich getauscht gegen einen Funn Fatboy, die Bremsen gegen XT und die Reifen gegen Conti Baron Projekt vorne und Hans Dampf Supergravity hinten.


----------



## Jierdan (18. Oktober 2015)

Mal mein älteres Semester. Trotz des Alters erstaunlich gut Bergab, gut genug Bergauf.





Hat gut 2.5kg Abspeckpotential, aber die verbauten Teile sind einfach wahnsinnig sorglos. Der Nevegal überrascht immer wieder mit erstaunlichem Bremsgrip, die Zoke ist mit 120mm und QR20 nahezu ohne Konkurrenz, der Sattel passt zum Hintern, der Lenker darf lieber breit statt leicht sein und die stabilen Pedale sind mir bei dem gefühlt niederen Tretlager lieber als 300g leichtere Xpedos, die nicht so sehr auf Bodenkontakt stehen ; )


----------



## derblubber (18. Oktober 2015)

Anthem SX 27,5", bis auf Tubeless alles original.


----------



## xpippenx (20. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal meine beiden Giants. Mein 2012er Glory und mein neues Baby ein 2016er Reign Advanced 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (21. Oktober 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mal mein älteres Semester. Trotz des Alters erstaunlich gut Bergab, gut genug Bergauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trance X4 2009? Das hätt ich mir damals fast gekauft! Wenn das Steuerrohr nur nicht so absurd lang wäre. Was haben die sich damals bloß dabei gedacht


----------



## Jierdan (21. Oktober 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Trance X4 2009? Das hätt ich mir damals fast gekauft! Wenn das Steuerrohr nur nicht so absurd lang wäre. Was haben die sich damals bloß dabei gedacht



Ja, ganz genau. Denn Sinn des Steuerrohrs hab ich auch nicht verstanden, zumal ab Werk noch mehrere CM Spacer und ein Riser montiert waren. Ich bereue dennoch nix, es fährt sich einfach zu gut


----------



## blowmountain (21. Oktober 2015)

Stance LTD 2015 (das rechte gehört meiner Frau, das linke mir) für gemeinsame Touren, seit dem Wochenende ergänzt um das Reign 2 LTD 2016 für Spaß bergab.


----------



## biketraveller (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, und zwar habe ich von meinem Nachbarn dieses bike zum reparieren bekommen. Er meinte das sei ein bike von Giant (bezweifel ich aber), ich würde da eher auf ein Trek tippen. 
Ja ich weiss das der Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut ist, aber "richtig" würde er nicht in den Rahmen passen. Könnte demnach auch sein das ein völlig falscher Dämpfer verbaut ist...also wer weiss Rat?


----------



## McKnight (21. Oktober 2015)

biketraveller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, und zwar habe ich von meinem Nachbarn dieses bike zum reparieren bekommen. Er meinte das sei ein bike von Giant (bezweifel ich aber), ich würde da eher auf ein Trek tippen.
> Ja ich weiss das der Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut ist, aber "richtig" würde er nicht in den Rahmen passen. Könnte demnach auch sein das ein völlig falscher Dämpfer verbaut ist...also wer weiss Rat?Anhang anzeigen 430091 Anhang anzeigen 430092


----------



## biketraveller (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab schon eine Antwort bekommen. Es soll sich um ein Giant AC1 handeln...


----------



## twostroketomsi (23. Oktober 2015)

Mein XTC 2016. Läuft!


----------



## Mx343 (23. Oktober 2015)

Reign 1.5 LTD 2016


----------



## maloh1705 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hier mein Giant VT. Die sattelstütze wird noch ersetzt. Es kommt eine variostürze ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (1. November 2015)

schönes Salzkammergut.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (2. November 2015)

giant glory 0 am homespot


----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2015)

Warum bist du immer so komisch gebückt und hälst den Lenker immer so schief 
Cool, freu mich auch schon auf meins ....


----------



## deorsum (4. November 2015)

Sind viele schicke Räder dabei


----------



## Der_GruE (16. November 2015)

Die beiden neuen
Trance SX und Intrigue


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. November 2015)

Der kurze Wintereinbruch muss genutzt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (23. November 2015)

Eigentlich bin ich ja hier falsch bei den MTBs, aber ursprünglich war mein Bike auch mal ein MTB. - Naja, fast. Wohl eher ein ATB. Jetzt ist es jedenfalls mein Tourenrad. Und bis auf den Rahmen ist im Laufe von 22 Jahren fast alles ausgewechselt worden. Im Youngtimer Forum kann ich mich damit auf keinen Fall blicken lassen. 

Front:
 

Back:
 

Das krasse ist, daß ich im Sommer gleich zwei andere von dem Model auf einen Haufen gesehen haben, nachdem ich dem Bike in 22 Jahren nur ca. 3x begegnet bin. Aber keins davon war jemals dermaßen verbastelt.


----------



## Deleted 367867 (25. Dezember 2015)

u


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Januar 2016)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Die beiden neuen
> Trance SX und Intrigue
> ...



Was ist am Intrigue zum Trance anders? Noch etwas niedriegere Überstandshöhe und kürzerer Reach in der gleichen Rahmengröße?


----------



## Der_GruE (3. Januar 2016)

Ganz genau das und das Trance hat natürlich einen Flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Guido-S79 (13. Januar 2016)

mittlerweile nicht mehr so ganz Original


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Januar 2016)

Hast du den Rahmen entlackt?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (13. Januar 2016)

Guido-S79 schrieb:


> mittlerweile nicht mehr so ganz Original
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 452487



Das Schönste.


----------



## waldtierMV (13. Januar 2016)

Also das XTC is ja mal RAATTTENSCHAARFF!! Wirklich ein chickes Teil! Bin hin und weg!!
Hier mal mein Gefährt für die Hauptsaison:











Artgerechte Haltung ;-)


----------



## Guido-S79 (13. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Zuspruch. Ich mag mein schwarzes XTC adv. SL sehr. Ich habe nichts entlackt, das 4k € Modell hatte 2015 einen mattschwarzen Rahmen. Den gibt es ja jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr. Nachdem ich nochmal gut 1,5K € investiert habe in Räder, Bremsen, neue Carbonteile, Titanschrauben etc. bin ich schon fast zufrieden. Aber da geht noch was dieses Jahr.  Ein paar paar kleine vorwiegend optische Veränderungen sind noch geplant.
Ich habe lange gebraucht bis mir das Cockpit gepasst hat, musste drei verschiedene Lenker und 2 Vorbauten probieren.

Das beste überhaupt an dem Bike ist es zu fahren, einfach schnell, schnell und nochmal schnell, leise und sehr präzise zu bewegen.


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Januar 2016)

Geht doch noch ne RS1 Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blowmountain (14. Januar 2016)

ja die RS1 stünde dem bike optisch sicherlich perfekt. ansonsten wüßte ich nicht was man noch verbessern könnte. Es sieht wirklich traumhaft gut aus.


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2016)

Meine beiden. Pedale beim Trance weil ich einen Anfänger dabei hatte und beim Anthem war der Gabelschaft noch nicht gekürzt.


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2016)




----------



## An der Alb (14. Januar 2016)

Der Junior und sein Trance SX. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2016)

.....und gleich gehts runter!Schönes Foto.


----------



## An der Alb (14. Januar 2016)

Danke. War letzte Woche, zum ersten Mal in Finale gewesen. Ich schmuggle mal noch ein Nicht-Giant-Bild mit rein  So ging's anschließend weiter:







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## zonensatan (14. Januar 2016)

Bring vorbei... 

Also das Anthem und das Trance. Und falls noch wer ein schönes Glory hat...


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2016)

Och nee, ich habe die beiden so lieb. Die wollen lieber bei mir bleiben. Haben im Keller noch ein schwindsüchtiges Brüderchen namens Propel Advanced,da müssen die sich drum kümmern.


----------



## zonensatan (14. Januar 2016)

Fanboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guido-S79 (14. Januar 2016)

Die RS1 hätte ich schon gerne, aber leider ist sie ja nicht mit dem Laufrad kompatibel wegen der notwendigen predictive steering Nabe.
Eine Fox32 würde aber auch gut aussehen in schwarz orange. Mal sehen was ich mache. Geplant ist definitiv noch ein neuer Sattel in etwas schlankerer Optik als der langweilige Tundra M5


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2016)

Für das Vorderrad gibt es doch die passende Predictive Steeringnabe von DT. Benötigt die gleiche Speichenlänge. Entweder selber umspeichen oder zwecks Umbau zu DT schicken.


----------



## blowmountain (15. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt, ein tolles bike. Aber ein wenig bunter ist ja auch schön. Ich finds gut daß Giant bzg. Farbe mutiger ist als nahezu alle anderen Hersteller.
Hier ein paar Fotos aus meinem örtlichen Shop. Das gelbe ist dann ja meins geworden (hatte ich weiter oben schon gepostet), aber in Kombi mit dem türkis-farbenen Reign Advanced 1 sieht das auch richtig gut aus finde ich.


----------



## rmaurer (19. Januar 2016)

blowmountain schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein tolles bike. Aber ein wenig bunter ist ja auch schön. Ich finds gut daß Giant bzg. Farbe mutiger ist als nahezu alle anderen Hersteller.
> Hier ein paar Fotos aus meinem örtlichen Shop. Das gelbe ist dann ja meins geworden (hatte ich weiter oben schon gepostet), aber in Kombi mit dem türkis-farbenen Reign Advanced 1 sieht das auch richtig gut aus finde ich.


naja bei den knalligen Farben ist halt auch immer das Risiko dabei das man sich schnell "satt gesehen hat" obgleich das gelbe Reign echt fetzig aussieht


----------



## TranceRider (19. Januar 2016)

So, bin mittlerweile fasst fertig mit meinem Trance, und wollte es mal vorzeigen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Januar 2016)

on Tour today


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## Remedy8 (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## onkeldueres (20. Januar 2016)

Ein schwarz/weißes Rad vor dem Hintergrund ist nicht allzu ergiebig.


----------



## Remedy8 (21. Januar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ein schwarz/weißes Rad vor dem Hintergrund ist nicht allzu ergiebig.


Naja, etwas Grün ist immerhin auch noch mit dabei ;-)


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Januar 2016)

schön kalt war ihm dem Herrscher , mir auch ...


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Januar 2016)

Sieht ja bitterkalt aus.


----------



## Guido-S79 (23. Januar 2016)

Respekt bei der Kälte zu fahren.  Ich habe das früher auch mal gemacht, bis mir bei eisigen Temperaturen einen Marzocchi Gabel geplatzt ist und das ganze Öl mit einem Schlag ausgekotzt hat. Das Straßensalz mochte ich auch nicht, sind mir die ganzen Aluteile angegammelt


----------



## sharky (24. Januar 2016)

Guido-S79 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch. Ich mag mein schwarzes XTC adv. SL sehr.


ich nöle jetzt ungern rum, aber wenn ich mir das rad ansehe, dann muss ich ernsthaft fragen, ob die laufradgröße zu deiner körpergröße passt. ich finde, nein. wenn das sattelrohr unter dem hinterreifen aufhört und der vorbau massiv nach unten zeigt, damit man eine vernünftige sitzposition bekommt, dann sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob ein 650b nicht die sinnigere wahl gewesen wäre

wenigestens darf man sowas jetzt mal laut sagen und 29er sind nicht mehr das maß aller maße, selbst für den kleinsten zwerg. wenigstens bauen einige hersteller in kleinen größen schon garkeine 29er mehr sonder 650b. oder wenden sich in einigen segmenten ganz davon ab. weil mittlerweile sogar die industrie gemerkt hat, dass die riesenräder doch nur in wenigen bereichen verbesserung bringen...


----------



## Guido-S79 (24. Januar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich nöle jetzt ungern rum, aber wenn ich mir das rad ansehe, dann muss ich ernsthaft fragen, ob die laufradgröße zu deiner körpergröße passt. ich finde, nein. wenn das sattelrohr unter dem hinterreifen aufhört und der vorbau massiv nach unten zeigt, damit man eine vernünftige sitzposition bekommt, dann sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob ein 650b nicht die sinnigere wahl gewesen wäre
> 
> wenigestens darf man sowas jetzt mal laut sagen und 29er sind nicht mehr das maß aller maße, selbst für den kleinsten zwerg. wenigstens bauen einige hersteller in kleinen größen schon garkeine 29er mehr sonder 650b. oder wenden sich in einigen segmenten ganz davon ab. weil mittlerweile sogar die industrie gemerkt hat, dass die riesenräder doch nur in wenigen bereichen verbesserung bringen...



Danke für die Kritik, ich kann sie aber nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Ich bin auch kein Freund der Riesenräder. Bei meiner Körpergröße von 173cm passt mir mein Rad aber ausgezeichnet, denn es ist ! ein 650b .. und von 26" brauchen wir nicht mehr reden.

Die Geometrie des Rahmens ist halt so denn es ist ein Größe S Rahmen, ich wollte den so klein und ich habe noch genug Luft in der Sattelstütze. Das Cockpit habe ich mir in vielen Probefahrten soweit nach unten gebaut weil eben bei meiner Körpergröße sonst keine Sattelüberhöhung mehr machbar ist. Ich will definitiv keine kleineren Räder als 650b und 29er geht garnicht.

Man beachte den Vergleich 27,5" zu 29"


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Januar 2016)

Heute, gar nicht sooo weit südlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2016)

ui, wo ist das denn


----------



## aibeekey (30. Januar 2016)

sieht nach Bozen aus


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Januar 2016)

Ja ist am Kohlern Downhill oberhalb von Bozen


----------



## jr_hebboch (31. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand hier ein 2015/2016er Reign mit Alurahmen in XL und kann mal hier kurz ein Bild posten? Würde gerne mal die Proportionen in XL sehen.


----------



## Michi92 (1. Februar 2016)

ich, hier mein 2016er in XL.


----------



## Guido-S79 (7. Februar 2016)

Heute habe ich die erste größere Ausfahrt gemacht für dieses Jahr. Wie angekündigt habe ich mein GIANT noch etwas modifiziert.
- Lenker gekürzt von 760mm auf 720mm.
- 12° backsweep-Ebene des Lenkers auf 40° zum Körper geneigt (37° Armwinkel habe ich gemessen)
- 50° Neigung Bremshebel auch auf 40° ausgerichtet
- Sattel ausgetauscht gegen Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon und Sattelhöhe um wenige mm erhöht
- orange Griffe angeschraubt, sieht etwas frischer aus
- vorn den Conti Prot. gegen leichteren RS getauscht, der hintere Reifen kommt auch noch dran


----------



## rightface (10. Februar 2016)

Hier ist mein selbst aufgebautes Trance Advanced. Gewicht: 11,4kg


----------



## EddyAC (11. Februar 2016)

rightface schrieb:


> Hier ist mein selbst aufgebautes Trance Advanced. Gewicht: 11,4kg


Echt gelungen !!! Brauchst noch die Sram Abdeckung für die Umwerfer Aufnahme


----------



## Jed (11. Februar 2016)

Bin nicht sicher ob Oldtimer die wieder frisch gemacht wurden hier auch erwünscht sind 

1992 Giant Cadex CFM-1


 

 
Gruß Jed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (11. Februar 2016)

Ich finde solche immer doch.


----------



## jr_hebboch (12. Februar 2016)

Michi92 schrieb:


> ich, hier mein 2016er in XL.



Sind die silbernen/grauen Details eigentlich lackiert oder aufgeklebt?

Ich hab mir jetzt doch ein Reign 2 LTD in dem gleichen schwarz bestellt und wollt da evtl. das silberne auch schwarz machen. Also Black-Allover.


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Februar 2016)

Heute mal wieder mein schnelles ausgeführt


----------



## Area51 (18. Februar 2016)

Erste Wäsche dieses Jahr 











MfG Julian


----------



## petrol (20. Februar 2016)

Letzten Freitag


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Februar 2016)

Booh. Voll schön. Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonensatan (20. Februar 2016)

Ich habe eher gedacht : Verdammter Angeber!


----------



## petrol (20. Februar 2016)

Ist im Erzgebirge.  Blauenthaler Wasserfall


----------



## the donkey (26. Februar 2016)

Mein erstes Giant, bin gespannt wie es sich fährt


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Februar 2016)

Geile Farbe.


----------



## Frodijak (27. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## Michi92 (27. Februar 2016)

heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt...


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. März 2016)

Auch im Schnee auf dem Hometrail bockt das TranceX.


----------



## onkeldueres (9. März 2016)

Das 29er Trance ist eh das geilste,wird ja leider nicht mehr gebaut weil 27,5 ja sooooo toll ist fürs Trance


----------



## petrol (9. März 2016)

Letzten Samstag


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. März 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Das 29er Trance ist eh das geilste,wird ja leider nicht mehr gebaut weil 27,5 ja sooooo toll ist fürs Trance


Darum werd ich es nie hergeben. Bin mit dem auf meinem hometrail etwas schneller unterwegs wie mit dem Reign. Und das liegt nicht nur daran das mer fixer hochkurbelt. Mit den Enduroschlappen geht das Teil wie die Angst. 
Eine Spetzel von mir ist die letzten zwei Jahre die Trek Biie Attack damit gefahren. Top 20... Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (10. März 2016)

Gestern morgen ne Runde unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## sharky (12. März 2016)

heute gab es zuwachs in der giant familie. keine zwillinge, aber unübersehbar geschwister


----------



## onkeldueres (12. März 2016)

Feine Teile. Schick.


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. März 2016)

wo hast du den Motorblock her?!
und gern mal n Bericht über das TCX, bin auch am überlegen mir so etwas zu zulegen.


----------



## sharky (14. März 2016)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> wo hast du den Motorblock her?!


vom hersteller  da hab ich mal gearbeitet


----------



## rmaurer (14. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> heute gab es zuwachs in der giant familie. keine zwillinge, aber unübersehbar geschwister
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 472067


Das nenn ich mal ne Sattelüberhöhung! Wie lang hat es gedauert sich an so eine Sittposition zu gewöhnen? überlegte mir auch den Giant Crosser anzuschaffen...


----------



## sharky (16. März 2016)

das sind nur ca. 10cm sattelüberhöhung. und ohne die statur und proprotionen des fahrers zu kennen, kann man schwer beurteilen, ob das vile oder wenig ist. ich würde die sitzposition sogar eher als entspannt bezeichnen.


----------



## rmaurer (17. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das sind nur ca. 10cm sattelüberhöhung. und ohne die statur und proprotionen des fahrers zu kennen, kann man schwer beurteilen, ob das vile oder wenig ist. ich würde die sitzposition sogar eher als entspannt bezeichnen.


Ja dann nenne bitte deine Proportionen / Statur damit ich das beurteilen kann!


----------



## the donkey (18. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guido-S79 (26. März 2016)

endlich erste Fotos im Frühling

letzte Modifikationen:
- 36T Direct Mount Kettenblatt, leichter als das 34T mit Spider und schnellere Übersetzung auf dem (Wald)Weg zur Eisdiele 
- Truvativ GXP Innenlager getauscht gegen Reset Racing GXP
- Sram X1 Kassette getauscht gegen XX1, deutlich leichter
- Kette KMC SL mit Titan-Nitrit Beschichtung sieht besser aus


----------



## TranceRider (26. März 2016)

So....Umbau endlich mal fertig  





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnx (27. März 2016)

Guido-S79 schrieb:


> endlich erste Fotos im Frühling
> 
> letzte Modifikationen:
> - 36T Direct Mount Kettenblatt, leichter als das 34T mit Spider und schnellere Übersetzung auf dem (Wald)Weg zur Eisdiele
> ...


Auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du da?


----------



## Guido-S79 (28. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du da?



- Kurbel (463g)Umbau auf Direct Mount 36T sind 91g zu vorher 136g, sind 45g leichter
- XX1 Kassette (267g) zu vorher X1 (315g) sind 48g leichter
- Innenlager ist 9g leichter

Der Rahmen ist von GIANT mit 1242g irgendwo angegeben, konnte ich aber einzeln noch nicht messen sondern nur die Einzelkomponenten und dann indirekt ermitteln.
Am meisten gebracht haben die Laufräder und die Bremsen, auch wenn es erstmal verwunderlich wirkt die original Räder mit Carbonfelgen auszutauschen. Die Carbonfelgen haben mir gefallen aber ich konnte mit den Naben nichts anfangen. Die Räder kommen in mein zweites Rad.
In der Summe mit allen Modifikationen habe ich bisher 520g eingespart und ich fahre noch mit Schläuchen und habe nicht die leichtesten Teile verbaut. Das genaue Gesamtgewicht kenne ich gerade nicht aber es sind unter 9kg.


----------



## xlacherx (28. März 2016)

TranceRider schrieb:


> So....Umbau endlich mal fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow  sehr schick! Schwarz weiß ist eindeutig bunt genug


----------



## rapsac (28. März 2016)

Neues YEP dropper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (29. März 2016)

Och ne schon wieder ein schönesGiant
Gerade jetzt wo ich nicht biken kann weil sie mir den Blinddarm entfernt haben.


----------



## Guido-S79 (1. April 2016)

Ich hoffe das Foto ist auch unter "Giant Bilder" erlaubt

Darf ich vorstellen: heute eingetroffen, ein nagelneuer original verpackter GIANT XTC Advanced SL (2015) Rahmen 650b, diesmal in Größe M und nicht wie mein schwarzes in S. Laut diversen Rechnern und auch vom Gefühl her liege ich mit meinen Körperproportionen genau zwischen S und M. Deswegen baue ich hier ein zweites neues Bike auf und bin gespannt auf den Unterschied von 2 cm mehr Oberrohrlänge in Verbindung mit etwas kürzerem Vorbau und 4cm längerem Sattelrohr. Der Rahmen sieht natürlich proportional stimmiger aus als ein S Rahmen. Dieser hier vom sehr teuren SL0 Geschoss wirkt im Licht sehr spannend da nur Klarlack auf dem Carbon ist. (sieht man im Foto nicht)


----------



## onkeldueres (1. April 2016)

Wirds wieder so schick. Die gleichen Komponenten?


----------



## Guido-S79 (2. April 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Wirds wieder so schick. Die gleichen Komponenten?



Mein Plan war ursprünglich mit den ganzen übrig geblieben Teilen ein Zweitrad zu bauen und ich war auf der suche nach einen billigen guten Rahmen. Dann hatte ich aber dieses Schmuckstück hier entdeckt zu einem unschlagbar günstigen Preis. Jetzt haben sich die Pläne damit geändert und dies hier wird wohl meine neues Lieblingsrad. Es kriegt die besten Komponenten die ich habe und was ich nicht habe wird gekauft. Ich schreibe keinen Aufbauthread, hier kommt irgendwann dann mal ein Bild wenn ich "fertig" bin.

Achso, Der Rahmen ohne Steckachse gemessen 1218 Gramm


----------



## onkeldueres (2. April 2016)

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## R0htabak (4. April 2016)

Guido-S79 schrieb:


> endlich erste Fotos im Frühling
> 
> letzte Modifikationen:
> - 36T Direct Mount Kettenblatt, leichter als das 34T mit Spider und schnellere Übersetzung auf dem (Wald)Weg zur Eisdiele
> ...



Ich würde ja fast noch die Felgen und Reifen schwärzen ... die gelben Contilogos sehen einfach scheiße aus.
Die Racesport sind zwar etwas umständlich mit Milch dicht zu bekommen aber es geht wenn einem ~300g weniger wichtig sind.

Sonst ein echt tolles Gerät!


----------



## Guido-S79 (4. April 2016)

R0htabak schrieb:


> Ich würde ja fast noch die Felgen und Reifen schwärzen ... die gelben Contilogos sehen einfach scheiße aus.
> Die Racesport sind zwar etwas umständlich mit Milch dicht zu bekommen aber es geht wenn einem ~300g weniger wichtig sind.
> 
> Sonst ein echt tolles Gerät!



Es ist auch ein tolles Gerät, es macht mir einen riesen Spaß. Auf den Handybildern kommt es nicht annähernd so geil rüber. Wenn man da drauf sitzt will es einfach nur nach vorne. Mit den 36T hab ich vielleicht doch ne Nummer zu hoch gegriffen denn ich bin an einer Steigung einfach verreckt und musste schieben. Heute habe ich mit Aceton ein paar der Decals auf den Felgen entfernt denn ich bin auch der Meinung das es zu viele Logos sind. Die Racesport möchte ich bei dem Rad mit den Schwalbe EVO Schläuchen fahren wenn mal verfügbar.

Hier noch der neue Rahmen der wie ich finde sehr lecker aussieht. Man sieht durch den Klarlack fast überall das UD Carbon, dann ist in dunkelgrau Metallic Lack der Giant Schriftzug hinter den einlackierten blauen und weißen Streifen zu sehen. Ich hoffe der glänzende Lack ist robuster als der matte Lack der Steinschläge leider magisch anzieht. ... Heute ne Wagenladung Teile bestellt, ich freu mich schon


----------



## onkeldueres (5. April 2016)

Freu mich schon aufs fertige Rad. DT Laufräder? Wiegen doch,glaube ich, Minimum 1500-1600 Gramm oder?


----------



## chrishubbertz (5. April 2016)

Sieht nicht nur im Gelände gut aus


----------



## Guido-S79 (5. April 2016)

Vorderrad 685g und Hinterrad 760g. Die Giant PXCR Carbon Systemlaufräder sind deutlich schwerer. Die sehr konservative Hochrechnung der geplanten Komponenten liegt bei 8,8kg. Ich verwende nach wie vor keine extremen Leichtbauteile. Ich bin beruflich Prüfingenieur und würde mein Leben nicht so manche windige Konstruktion anvertrauen die man hier und dort bei den Leichtbauern findet. Leicht ja, aber auch sicher. Geplant ist der komplette XX1 Antrieb und wahrscheinlich FOX 32 Gabel. Das Original Giant Adv. SL0 ist ja mit Shimano Di2 bestückt, davon halte ich nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dshiznit83 (5. April 2016)

Ich bin am Wochenende mit meinem Reign vor die Linse geraten. Ich find die Rahmenfarbe echt sehr fotogen!


----------



## Saboteur (10. April 2016)

Gestern hab ich die Teile vom Organspender übernommen. Heute war die Jungfernfahrt. 
Jap, es wird noch so manches geändert. Vorallem eine potentere Gabel  muss her...


----------



## rmaurer (12. April 2016)

Trance SX auf La Gomera


----------



## Skyface (17. April 2016)

Mein heißgeliebtes Trance.. 
Hatte es mir Ende letzten Jahres gegönnt, seither rund 500km gedreht und hab bisher nichts groß auszusetzen ;-)


----------



## aquanaut96 (19. April 2016)

Heute der erste Ausritt mit meinem neuen Schätzchen. 
Fährt sich mit den bisherigen Änderungen schon echt super. Was noch fehlt ist ein bisschen Feintuning am Fahrwerk und eventuell fliegen noch ein oder zwei Spacer raus. Die Bremse muss sich auch erst noch bewähren. Mal schaun vielleicht kommt da noch was kräftigeres rein.
Aber sonst bin ich höchst zufrieden.


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (21. April 2016)

Anbei mal mein kleiner bergab-orientierter Kruppstahl-Bomber 

Giant Reign 2 '11

Partlist:
Rahmen: Giant Reign 2 2011
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 66 RC3
Dämpfer: RockShox Kage RC
Dämpferbuchsen: Huber Bushings
Laufräder: Excalibur FR Disc (v) & DT Swiss 465D (h)
Bremsen: Shimano M-445
Scheiben: Reverse Discrotor 203mm (v) & 180mm (h)
Bereifung: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2.35 (v&h)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9 auf X-9 Trigger.
Kettenblatt: Race Face Narrow Wide Single Chainring (32 Zähne)
Kette: KMC X-9
Kurbel: Shimano M542 2-Piece
Kurbelschraube: NC-17
Pedale: Nukeproof Electron
Sattelstütze: Sixpack Menace 30,9
Sattelklemme: space
Sattel: space
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon High35 8° 780mm 
_(wie diese Leute die sich 15 BigMac's bestellen und sagen "und eine Cola Light bitte!")_
Griffe: Reverse Grips
Mudguards: BMO

Gewicht: ~16 kg











Im natürlichen Terrain - meiner "Werkstatt" xD 
(Aktuell Rahmenbruch sowie kaputter Dämpfer :/)


----------



## BassSetAlight (21. April 2016)

Hei Leute,

meine zwei Giants, ein Trance X 29er 1 aus 2013 und ein Reign 1 von 2016.

Das Trance wird etwas verändert:
- 1x10 fach mit der Sunrace Kassette
- Shimano XT Bremsen sind dran
- Gabel werde ich noch auf 130mm traveln
- und den Dämpfer habe ich kaputt bekommen, da kommt ein RP23 als Ersatz rein

Am Reign hab ich auch schon etwas geschraubt:
- Direct Mount Kurbel für richtig kleine Kettenblätter, vor allem Oval ;-)
- Renthal 40mm Vorbau und 780er Fatbar
- später werden noch die Felgen gegen was breiteres getauscht und Maxxis sollen drauf
- Fast Suspension ist auch noch ein Thema für die Pike und für den Hinterbau würde ich gerne mal einen Coil nehmen (Fast oder Cane Creek)


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. April 2016)

Da hat ja jemand einen Ähnlichen Fuhrpark wie ich!! ^^ 




Nur fahr ich auf Maxxis und du auf Schwalbe.  Und beide Maxxis eher zum Ballern als zum Kurbeln. Ich brügel das TranceX fast schneller runter wie das Reign. Nur mit den doofen Standart Shimano Deore Bremsen wollte ich nicht warm werden. Da ist mir was standfesteres lieber.


----------



## BassSetAlight (22. April 2016)

Ich finde das Reign bügelt schon geiler den Berg runter als das TranceX.
Außerdem läuft es wesentlich stabiler.
Aber das TranceX ist einfach das coolste 29er auf dem ich je saß, das Ding werd ich nicht mehr hergeben.

Maxxis kommen bei mir auch demnächst drauf, hast du en Tipp für mich?
Ein Kollege fährt vorne wie hinten den DHR, ein anderer Kollege packt vorne den Highroller drauf.
Hinten soll auch der Semislick (zumindest für den Sommer) cool sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (22. April 2016)

Es kommt immer ganz drauf an in was für einem Terrain man sich bewegt.
Ich wohn in den Alpen und da fahr ich am Reign Minion DHF 3C und DHR 60a. Am TranceX Minion DHF 3C und Ardent 60a, den mit dem Trance fahr ich auch mal Touren.
Bei der Bike Attack bin ich z.B. High Roller2 gefahren, Vorn wie hinten in der DH version.   Am endeffekt ist es eine Glaubensfrage, die einen Schwören auf Schwalbe, die anderen auf Maxxis.... Mir persönlich gefällt halt das ich verschiedene Mischungen zu wahl habe, da ich Sommer wie Winter im Wald spielen bin mit den Teilen. Auch der Ardent fetzt im Winter, Minimum Grip... 

Das Reign läuft stabiler, klar aber mit den 29er walzt du überall drüber und lernst sauberes Fahren, weil keine Fehlertolleranz. N Spetzel ist damit bei der Bike Attack gefahren und landete mit dem TranceX auf Platz 15....  also das Spricht schon auch für die Qualität des Bikes. VMax war 105 km/h....  Einzige Änderung, DH Schlappen und eine 34 Fox mit 150mm. Sonst alles Serie. Schade das es nicht mehr gebaut wird, darum hab ich mir noch eines ergattert.
Musst mal mit dem 29 in Bikepark gehen....


----------



## onkeldueres (22. April 2016)

Mit dem 29" Trance kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. April 2016)

Genau mit so nem schwarzen ist er gefahren.


----------



## jr_hebboch (23. April 2016)

Nach 3 langen fahrradfreien Monaten auch endlich wieder mobil ... und die Kondition hat ganz schön gelitten.


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (25. April 2016)

Umbauten sind bei mir auch geplant, wobei ich noch drüber nachdenke, da der Umbau fast so viel kosten würde wie ein Neubike


----------



## Saboteur (30. April 2016)

Upgrade  Jetzt mit Sektor DP-Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (1. Mai 2016)

01.05.2016 Wo bleibt das gute Wetter. 
Nur schlammig.


----------



## Icefreakheine (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## Icetiger212 (3. Mai 2016)

das ist ja sehr schick!!!!


----------



## jr_hebboch (3. Mai 2016)

Leider geil!

Grün-Schwarz hat schon was. Hatte ja auch mal so eine Idee ...




jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne das „Farbkonzept“ meines (balb kommenden) Reign 2 LTD ein wenig ändern. Mir schwebt da so ein Kawagreen im Kopf rum … oder stealth.
> 
> Meint ihr man kann das umsetzten, ohne das ganze Bike zerlegen zu müssen? Evtl. airbrushen? Mit Photoshop war es einfach, im richtgigen Leben hab ich aber zwei linke Hände.
> 
> So in etwa würde ich mir das wünschen:


----------



## Paiza (3. Mai 2016)

Wow, sehr schickes Rad, vll sogar das schönste Reign was ich gesehen habe


----------



## Paulich (3. Mai 2016)




----------



## aiimsh0ckz (4. Mai 2016)

Neues Modell. Originalteile.

Mir wurde mein Rahmen umgetauscht, zwar nicht 1:1, daher passen viele Teile vorallem Farblich nicht und ich hab anstatt einem Pressfit-Innenlager jetzt ein BSA-Lager, aber wie sagt man so schön - einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul  

Ich wunder mich zwar immer noch, welcher Rahmen das ist, da die Lackierung - bis auf die Schriftzüge - wie beim Reign SX ist. Müsste aber normalerweise ein Reign sein. 200mm EBL hinten, aber 'ne ISCG-05 KeFü-Aufnahme, was mich sehr freut.






Neue Parts kommen nach und nach dazu.


----------



## onkeldueres (4. Mai 2016)

Dem Design nach glaube ich eine UK Version.


----------



## Icetiger212 (6. Mai 2016)

Mal bissel shredden.


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Mai 2016)

Bei den südlichen Nachbarn, genießen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicodip (9. Mai 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Trance SX auf La Gomera



Uups,
Wollte mein Trance SX 2015 auch posten, perfekte tarnfarbe wenn man das bike vorm kino abstellen muss...
Die vorbesitzerin hat es in 2x11 umgerüstet, für mich die beste mischung aus trance und reign!
(Bin aber vorher tranceX in 26" gefahren mit 120mm)


----------



## nicodip (9. Mai 2016)

Die schlimmste farbe für ein bike "gänzekackegrün" würde man in meiner muttersprache französich sagen, aber irgenwie cool, und einzigartig, mist jetzt schon 2 solche gesehen...


----------



## Permafrost (9. Mai 2016)

Schnappschuss mit der GoPro


----------



## nicodip (9. Mai 2016)

Das gute stück wiegt nun aber gute 15kg,
Wo soll ich am effizientesten anfangen beim gewichtstuning?
(Bikepark selten ganz moderat und etwas heftiger im enduro im Tirol, Wallis oder Pfalz, bin unter 75kg )
Danke im voraus für eure tipps, und natürlich möchte ich bei 2x11 bleiben, ich liebe auch brutale steile rampen hoch!
Gruss, nico


----------



## rapsac (9. Mai 2016)

Neue Laufraeder, Carbon-Ti naben, CXray und Duke Lucky Jack felgen, 1339 g. Auch eine Yep Uptimizer.


----------



## Daniel1982 (16. Mai 2016)

Ende der Ausbaustufe im Moment  
Kurbel wurde zwischenzeitlich auch getauscht. Jetzt mit Race Face aeffect Kurbel. 
Guide rs Bremse 
Hope pro evo Naben 
Wtb i 25 Frequency Felgen 


1x10 
Renthal Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## rapsac (21. Mai 2016)




----------



## Icefreakheine (21. Mai 2016)

So hier mal ein Bild wenn es frisch geputzt ist


----------



## Icefreakheine (21. Mai 2016)

Noch eins in Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## Guido-S79 (26. Mai 2016)

Der Aufbau des XTC adv. SL0 schreitet langsam voran. Ich wollte erst ein Bild machen wenn es fertig ist aber weil es mal wieder länger dauert ... Eine Fox32 Gabel ist dazugekommen und Lenker und Vorbau sind nur Platzhalter aus der Grabbelkiste. Bremsen werden Shimano XTR, Antrieb Sram XX1


 
Rest Racing Steuersatz und GXP Innenlager, SRAM Carbon Spacer ohne Aufdruck, Decals auf den Felgen teilweise entfernt. Farbe wird Blau-Orange Kontrast


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Mai 2016)

Da kribbelt mir in den Fingern. Super Teil


----------



## Mc4air (26. Mai 2016)

Sehr nett! Womit hast du die Felgen Decals entfernt?


----------



## Guido-S79 (26. Mai 2016)

Mc4air schrieb:


> Sehr nett! Womit hast du die Felgen Decals entfernt?


 Aceton, also Nagellackentferner und ein Mikrofasertuch und viel Geduld. Auf den Felgen war es der geschwungene Streifen vor und nach der Bezeichnung der mich gestört hat.

Ich bin schon voller Vorfreude das erste mal damit zu fahren. Es dauert noch etwas denn es ist alles ganz schön teuer und ich muss dafür viel arbeiten und Geld verdienen.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (6. Juni 2016)

Mit meinem neuen Talon 0LTD 2015 die Maisinger Schlucht in Starnberg erkundet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (8. Juni 2016)

Meins in neuem Outfit.


 

 

 

Bike steht auch zum Verkauf...


----------



## Daniel1982 (8. Juni 2016)

@madmike85 gibt's was neues oder warum steht das Reign zum Verkauf?


----------



## rmaurer (9. Juni 2016)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Mit meinem neuen Talon 0LTD 2015 die Maisinger Schlucht in Starnberg erkundet...


Willst du mal nachmessen wieviel cm die Sattelstütze da noch in Rahmen drinnen steckt? Ich würd zumindest auf eine 400mm Stütze wechseln (z.b. BBB Hightower)


----------



## madmike85 (9. Juni 2016)

@Daniel1982 schweren Herzens, aber wenn dann kommt wieder was neues ins Haus.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (10. Juni 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Willst du mal nachmessen wieviel cm die Sattelstütze da noch in Rahmen drinnen steckt? Ich würd zumindest auf eine 400mm Stütze wechseln (z.b. BBB Hightower)



Danke für den Tip, passt aber...


----------



## elmoko (10. Juni 2016)

muss noch mal bessere bilder machen..so schaut Moment..me 

 

 in bike aus.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Juni 2016)

Das Airbrush ist super............


----------



## elmoko (10. Juni 2016)

nee ist kein Airbrusch dazu hatte ich keine Lust..sind Aufkleber


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Juni 2016)

Ok...kein Airbrush. Dann als nächstes mal nen gescheiten Sattel


----------



## Guido-S79 (11. Juni 2016)

Die letzten Arbeiten sind im Gange. Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Schaltgriff sind montiert, Bremsen gekürzt, befüllt und entlüftet. Fehlen noch Pedale und Kette, Schaltzug verlegen und Schaltung einstellen, Bremsen justieren und das was ich noch so vergessen habe. Achja, die T25 Titanschrauben sind auch da für die Bremsscheiben ... Kettenblatt gehe ich doch von 32T auf 34T


  
Teileliste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westfeuer (11. Juni 2016)

Ein sehr schönes Projekt betreibst Du da. Fein, ein getuntes XTC zu sehen. Der Low-Lenker schaut etwas ungewohnt aus. Für Race-Betrieb aber sicher geeignet. 
Bist Du den RaceKing auf dem Vorderrad schon mal gefahren? Ich habe nach rutschigen Aktionen auf etwas mehr Seitenprofil gewechselt. Fahre jetzt X King vorn und RaceKing hinten.


----------



## onkeldueres (11. Juni 2016)

Sehr schönes Bike,nur der Lenker sieht aus als wäre er falsch herum montiert.


----------



## rmaurer (11. Juni 2016)

Ich würd vorher mal alle Spacer unten raus und den Vorbau negativ montieren (bzw. Syntace Flatforce Vorbau) bevor ich mir so einen Lenker zuleg aber das ist ebenfalls ein Syntace und der gehört schon so


----------



## Guido-S79 (12. Juni 2016)

Der Lenker ist schon richtig so, kann man diese Saison auch bei vielen Weltcup Fahrern sehen.

Ich habe 2 Syntace Lenker zur Auswahl, einen mit (10mm) negativen und einen mit (5mm) positiven Versatz. Außerdem habe ich den Megaforce2 Vorbau und den Flatforce zur Auswahl. Ich kann also sehr tief oder auch recht hoch bauen. Der 15mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau sowie der 10mm darüber sind Absicht, denn ich möchte den Gabelschaft nicht zu kurz absägen, denn der Flatstack Steuersatz oben ist super flach und der Vorbau (Flatforce 30mm, Megaforce2 36mm) auch. Finde ich letztendlich doch ganz schön anzuschauen und besser als  -17° Vorbauten welchen ich doch nicht brauche denn es ist ja kein 29er. So habe ich in etwa gewollte 30mm Sattelüberhöhung.

Ich habe viel probiert und bin so zufrieden. Ob es so bleibt wird die Praxis zeigen denn das Rad hat ja sowieso etwas andere Maße als mein kleineres XTC. Finale Fotos gibt es demnächst. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

btw.: Der Raceking auf dem Vorderrad ist super auf trockenen Böden aber ich bin damit auch schon abgeschmiert auf feuchtem Waldboden.


----------



## Guido-S79 (12. Juni 2016)

So ich bin fertig, finale Fotos:




  
Die erste Ausfahrt war Klasse. Erster Eindruck: 680mm Lenkerbreite kam mir erst einmal erstaunlich schmal vor zu den 720 meines anderen XTC. Bremsen müssen sich noch einbremsen und die XX1 läuft verdammt gut und knackig. Vor allem die Kette, besser als die KMC. Ganz anderes Fahrgefühl mit 20mm mehr Oberrohrlänge.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2016)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren. Mit Sicherheit schnell.


----------



## EddyAC (13. Juni 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Meins in neuem Outfit.
> Anhang anzeigen 501047 Anhang anzeigen 501048 Anhang anzeigen 501049
> 
> Bike steht auch zum Verkauf...


Türkis / Purple geht immer


----------



## Hifly (16. Juni 2016)

So meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe


----------



## M. Klauer (25. Juni 2016)

Giant Anthem X (SX Umbau) 2012 (L)

- flacher Lenkwinkel durch 120mm Reba (RCT3 Umbau) und Burgtec Offset Dämpferbuchse
- breiter Lenker und 60mm Vorbau
- tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M. Klauer (25. Juni 2016)

Giant Reign X 2013 (L)

- flacherer Lenkwinkel durch 170er Lyrik und Burgtec Offset Dämpferbuchse (ca. 66,5°)
- tubeless


----------



## m0h (25. Juni 2016)

Kampfgewicht: 14,7 KG mit neuem Laufradsatz


----------



## Icetiger212 (26. Juni 2016)

Sonnenbrille auf!



13,94 mit Dreck!
#m0h hast du auch schon neues Casting etc bekommen oder nur Decals weg gemacht?


----------



## m0h (26. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nur alle Decals weg gemacht, sieht besser aus


----------



## rightface (28. Juni 2016)

Finaler Stand. Vorne: 140mm Hinten: 140mm, 11,2kg


----------



## Mc4air (28. Juni 2016)

rightface schrieb:


> Finaler Stand. Vorne: 140mm Hinten: 140mm, 11,2kg



Wow! Spitzenmässiger Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (28. Juni 2016)

Hammer geil!!!


----------



## Daniel1982 (29. Juni 2016)

@rightface was ist das für ein Satel? 
Der würde auch super zu meiner Frau ihrem Trance 2 Ltd. passen.


----------



## Zask06 (29. Juni 2016)

rightface schrieb:


> Finaler Stand. Vorne: 140mm Hinten: 140mm, 11,2kg


Sehr schickes Radl.


----------



## rightface (29. Juni 2016)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @rightface was ist das für ein Satel?
> Der würde auch super zu meiner Frau ihrem Trance 2 Ltd. passen.



Das ist ein *Fizik Tundra 00 Carbon *


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (30. Juni 2016)

Mein Talon 0 LTD


----------



## foenfrisur (12. Juli 2016)

Soviel neumodischer Kram! Pfffff......^^


----------



## Area51 (13. Juli 2016)

alle guten Dinge sind 3


----------



## waldtierMV (27. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Updates meines Anthem...:











120mm an der Front:






RockShox Monarch RL Dämpfer durch Monarch XX ersetzt:






Xloc für gesamtes Fahrwerk sperren:






und paar Details aus Liebe zum Bike ;-)
















Viele Grüße


----------



## Guido-S79 (28. Juli 2016)

Es ist Zeit für ein Update. Einige Ideen beim ersten Aufbau des Bikes habe ich aus praktischen und optischen Gründen geändert und es wurde abgespeckt. Das Gewicht liegt bei 8848g.
- Syntace Lenker durch einen 40g leichteren Pro Tharsis Flat Top getauscht
- Vorbau gegen 10 mm kürzere Variante getauscht
- Orange ESI Griffe durch schwarze Racers Edge getauscht
- Laufradsatz gegen DT Swiss XRC1200 getauscht
- Race King RS 2.2 gegen Thunder Burt 2.1 LS
- SRAM 6 Loch Bremsscheiben gegen XT Center Lock Bremsscheiben getauscht

Der neue LRS ist über 100g leichter und in Verbindung mit den Thunder Burt Reifen deutlich leichter. Hier eine Anmerkung zum Laufradsatz. In stundenlanger Arbeit habe ich die Decals der matt lackierten UD Carbonfelgen mit Aceton entfernt, den Lack der Felgen mit 3000er Schleifpapier nass geschliffen und mit Rot-Weiss Polierpaste und Sonax Hartwachspolitur auf absoluten Hochglanz poliert.

So gefällt mir mein XTC schon besser


----------



## big_scoop (30. Juli 2016)

Schickes Rad, eine XTR Schaltung kommt nicht in Frage? Mit Ispec wäre das Cockpit noch schön clean, für Ispec 2 und Sramhebel gibts ja leider keine Lösung von Trickstuff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## sharky (22. August 2016)

eine nicht ganz so beeindruckende hintergrundkullisse, dafür hoffe ich, dass das bike gefällt:

das neu aufgebaute 2016er Trance advanced mit
- pike rct 3
- tune king + kong + carbonfelgen
- sram x.o 1x10 antrieb + Schaltung
- elixir x.o trail bremsen
- giant sattelstütze, angelenkt durch RS poploc zum schellen am lenker sparen 
- 2016er fat alberts

kamfgewicht sind, fahrfertig wie abgebildet, zarte 11,46kg 
ggf. tausche ich noch die kurbel gegen was leichteres


----------



## An der Alb (29. August 2016)

Junior im Allgäu auf seinem Trance SX












Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmaurer (29. August 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das neu aufgebaute 2016er Trance advanced mit
> 
> kamfgewicht sind, fahrfertig wie abgebildet, zarte 11,46kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 521835



Ich weiss das ist ein Galerie thread aber mich würde mal echt interessieren wie du auf dieses sensationelle Gewicht kommst. Das Rad ist trotz dropperpost und Fat Albert Reifen noch immer ganze 2.5kg (!) leichter als mein fahrfertiges Trance SX. Ist schon fast unglaublich.

Teileliste?

(Habe im entsprechenden Aufbau thread keine gefunden)


----------



## sharky (2. September 2016)

ich hab´s im aufbauthread gepostet


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. September 2016)

Braucht es mehr???
Ist n Reign....


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2016)

Bike sieht man zwar nicht perfekt, aber die Aussicht ist lässig:


----------



## Hasenfuss1 (13. September 2016)




----------



## demlak (14. September 2016)

nu bin ich auch Giant-Besitzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (14. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> nu bin ich auch Giant-Besitzer...



hey wahnsinn du hast an deinem Reign sogar Platz für ein Schloss (!) gefunden... *Tourenfahrer Alarm*

Licht, Kotflügel, ein Seitenständer und Barends fehlen noch 

sind die Pedale leicht aus dem Vintage Forum?


----------



## demlak (14. September 2016)

Nutze das Bike als Eierlegendewollmilchsau.. und nicht nur wenn ich mal auf einen Trail will.
Daher ist da sogar eine klingel und auch Licht zusätzlich zum Schloss verbaut.

p.s. tiefer legen, Bassbox und Unterbodenbeleuchtung hast du vergessen... sonst noch etwas zu bemängeln?


----------



## rzOne20 (15. September 2016)

Hasenfuss1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 528558


Diese Rahmenfarbe ist schon ziemlich schön wie ich finde!


----------



## Hasenfuss1 (15. September 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Diese Rahmenfarbe ist schon ziemlich schön wie ich finde!


Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. September 2016)

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder besser werden, dann steht einer ersten Probefahrt nichts im Wege.


----------



## waldtierMV (23. September 2016)

Schöne Bikes hier!

Neben meinem Anthem betreibe ich noch diese Zwei ;-)





XTC Advanced 3 2016





Propel Advanced SL 2013

Viele Grüße und Allzeit gute Fahrt und Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (24. September 2016)

Das Trance SX von meinem Junior im Einsatz:












Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Olli (27. September 2016)

mal was altest, NRS 2. auf dem war ich bis vor 2 wochen unterwegs.


----------



## Jierdan (28. September 2016)

Spontane Anschaffung.





Ich lerne es noch kennen, aber bisher taugts mir sehr.


----------



## rmaurer (28. September 2016)




----------



## twostroketomsi (1. Oktober 2016)

Mein XTC. Noch seriennah...


----------



## psychoo2 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neues Reign 1.5 LTD 2017. Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Tinkerer (20. Oktober 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> hey wahnsinn du hast an deinem Reign sogar Platz für ein Schloss (!) gefunden... *Tourenfahrer Alarm*
> 
> Licht, Kotflügel, ein Seitenständer und Barends fehlen noch


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)

das macht bestimmt laune.. so im bikepark


----------



## Tinkerer (20. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> das macht bestimmt laune.. so im bikepark


Meine Wildnis ist der Asphaltdschungel sag ich nur dazu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und für "Laune" muß halt das Konkurenzprodukt herhalten. Fängt immerhin auch mit '"G" an. - Und ist irgendwie auch ziemlich "speziell", aber "normal" kann ja jeder, wäre doch langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (23. Oktober 2016)

Heute in der Pfalz........


----------



## Permafrost (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## madmike85 (3. November 2016)

Mal mein Reign in Action....


----------



## An der Alb (6. November 2016)

Trance SX diese Woche mit Junior in Action:
































Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (6. November 2016)

Wo ist dieses "Action"? =)
Sieht nach einer netten Gegend aus


----------



## An der Alb (6. November 2016)

Das ist/war Finale Ligure. Wirklich sehr nett dort [emoji106]


Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Faron_Zlay (23. November 2016)

Hier mal mein 2013er Reign. Fahre jetzt die Pike zwei Wochen.
Das Rad hält für so ziemlich alles her. Touren, Trails z.B. im Deister und ab und zu wird es auch mal im bikepark bewegt.
Macht absolut Spaß die Kiste.


----------



## Deleted 367867 (22. Dezember 2016)

r


----------



## westfeuer (23. Dezember 2016)

Ein XTC für den Sommer und eins für den Winter?
Hast Du Erfahrung mit Pressfit Innenlager Wechsel am XTC? Klappt das gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 367867 (23. Dezember 2016)

s


----------



## twostroketomsi (24. Dezember 2016)




----------



## twostroketomsi (2. Januar 2017)




----------



## klaus1 (8. Januar 2017)

Fahr immer noch mein Giant NRS1, bessere Gabel, Bremsen auf neue XT und Schaltwerk sowie Umwerfer auf XTR aufgerüstet


----------



## MW_DH (8. Januar 2017)

Leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit, um draußen Fotos zu machen. Jedenfalls bin ich bereit für 2017 .


----------



## psychoo2 (8. Januar 2017)

MW_DH schrieb:


> Leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit, um draußen Fotos zu machen. Jedenfalls bin ich bereit für 2017 .



Und das in jeder Hinsicht und bereit für alles was so kommt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (9. Januar 2017)

Mein Giant Reign von 2015


----------



## schweigi (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## Spalthammer (24. Januar 2017)

Mein neues Leuchtspurgeschoß


----------



## madmike85 (24. Januar 2017)

Mega geil die Farbe


----------



## Spalthammer (24. Januar 2017)

Danke!
Da findet man mich leichter, falls es mich wieder ins Pfälzer Unterholz katapultiert.


----------



## JohnAbruzzi2601 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo, bin Fully Anfänger und wohne in der Nähe vom Harz. 

Habe mir und meiner Freundin jetzt mal ein Fully gegönnt. Mal schauen was uns damit so alles erwartet.
















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paiza (15. Februar 2017)

Hoffentlich ist bald mal der schnee weg


----------



## Ducsasch (26. Februar 2017)

Mein Urlaubs-Youngtimer zum Cruisen, Eisdiele und Brötchen holen ... 
Hier abgelichtet an der Leysiel Schleuse in der Krummhörn.


----------



## demlak (26. Februar 2017)

liegts an der Perspektive? Oder ist das hintere Rad kleiner?


----------



## Ducsasch (26. Februar 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> liegts an der Perspektive? Oder ist das hintere Rad kleiner?



Yepp, so ist es, v&h 26er ... 
Den Rahmen hab ich vor ca. 12 Jahren für nen Hunni gebraucht gekauft, macht immernoch viel Spaß das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xv3 (26. Februar 2017)

hier mal mein Giant XTC Advanced 2

Gabel: SID Race
Bremse: Formula R1 mit 180er Scheiben
Felgen: ZTR Alpine mit Veltec Naben
Reifen: Tubeless mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25
Schaltgruppe + Kurbel: komplett XTR
Vorbau: Syntace F109
Lenker: Syntace Vector Duraflite Carbon mit Race Face Griffen
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon


----------



## Zask06 (28. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## Zask06 (2. März 2017)

.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. März 2017)

Schön langsam können wir auch wieder von Latten auf Reifen umsteigen:


----------



## Kuba1907 (1. April 2017)




----------



## Jierdan (1. April 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 590056



Sehr schön! wesentlich harmonischer als das aktuelle Modelljahr!


----------



## hnx (1. April 2017)

Aber kein Boost.


----------



## Jierdan (1. April 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Aber kein Boost.


Noch ein Vorteil!


----------



## Guido-S79 (14. April 2017)

Mein 2016er XTC Advanced SL hat jetzt blaue Decals an der Gabel, was besser als Fox Orange aussieht. Die Thunderbird Reifen habe ich wieder runter geschmissen nachdem ich mehrere Plattfüße hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2017)




----------



## ThomasBS (16. April 2017)




----------



## xlacherx (16. April 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Aber kein Boost.



Als ob man die 4oder 6 mm mehr an der Achse merken würde.... [emoji19]


----------



## Der_GruE (16. April 2017)




----------



## XLS (16. April 2017)

Schöne Griffe.....


----------



## Jierdan (17. April 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594597



Bestes Reign im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_GruE (17. April 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bestes Reign im Forum!


Danke endlich ist der Umbau abgeschlossen. Finde eine gute Balance zwischen Leichtigkeit und Stabilität. Bei 14,3kg.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (18. April 2017)

Farblich passend zu dem hübschen Reign von Der_GruE







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jierdan (18. April 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Danke endlich ist der Umbau abgeschlossen. Finde eine gute Balance zwischen Leichtigkeit und Stabilität. Bei 14,3kg.



Hui, hätte ich jetzt leichter geschätzt. Sind da ausgewachsene Downhillschlappen drauf?


----------



## Zask06 (18. April 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594597


 Da knallt doch einer mit nem (2012er ?) Glory durch den Hintergrund oder


----------



## Der_GruE (18. April 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Da knallt doch einer mit nem (2012er ?) Glory durch den Hintergrund oder


Ja sieht so aus. Hab ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet und kenne den Kollegen leider nicht.



Jierdan schrieb:


> Hui, hätte ich jetzt leichter geschätzt. Sind da ausgewachsene Downhillschlappen drauf?


Die e13* hat es zerlegt. Sind jetzt DT Swiss FR 570 drauf.Waren vorher nur die Park schlappen.  Sind etwas schwerer und breiter taugen aber abwärts mehr. Kommt mir ja nicht auf die Sekunde mehr bergauf an. Und natürlich mit Lyrik 180mm DPA.


----------



## Der_GruE (18. April 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Farblich passend zu dem hübschen Reign von Der_GruE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schick!


----------



## Zask06 (18. April 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Ja sieht so aus. Hab ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet und kenne den Kollegen leider nicht.


Hehe..auch cool


----------



## starkmusik.de (19. April 2017)

erste Anprobe. 
Bottlecage passt. Dachträger auch.
Pedale und Sattel kommen mindestens 

 

 noch weg


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. April 2017)

Na wenn das nicht mal eine exzellente Modellwahl ist 
Was spricht denn gegen den Sattel?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## starkmusik.de (19. April 2017)

Für mich ist er einfach unbequem. Und er wiegt 311g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. April 2017)

Hmmmm unbequem ok . Um Gewicht mach ich persönlich mir weniger Gedanken , da ich besser erst bei meiner wampe anfangen sollte , als beim Sattel  sieht aber auch in schwarz orange blau sehr geil aus . Beide Varianten in der Realität farblich deutlich geiler , als im Katalog 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PNX81 (20. April 2017)

Seit gestern nun auf die nächste Abfahrt wartend


----------



## TheHighlander85 (22. Mai 2017)

My little Trance


----------



## Zask06 (6. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## _Olli (9. Juni 2017)

grad ein bild gefunden von meinem alten - fast original bis auf bremse und gabel. 
früher fuhr man vorn groß hinten klein und heute andersherum


----------



## kaiapo (23. Juli 2017)

Giant tcx Pro2
Laufradsatz ryde pulse comp disc / dt Swiss 350


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juli 2017)

Meint Trance mal 2,5Tage in Sölden gequält [emoji16] hat es anstandslos überlebt [emoji6]


----------



## Zask06 (31. August 2017)

.


----------



## EddyAC (12. September 2017)

FOR SALE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mx343 (12. September 2017)

Neue Bremsen (Hope E4) und neuer Dämpfer (Fox Float X2 2Pos)...den Flaschenhalter gab es beim Händler für lau in der Grabbelkiste. 
Die Reverb wird gerade auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## Michi92 (14. September 2017)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Neue Bremsen (Hope E4) und neuer Dämpfer (Fox Float X2 2Pos)...den Flaschenhalter gab es beim Händler für lau in der Grabbelkiste.
> Die Reverb wird gerade auf Garantie getauscht.Anhang anzeigen 643077



schickes bike !

mich würde wirklich mal interessieren ob es eine Reklamationsquote zur Reverb gibt ... die muss ja bei fast 100 % liegen


----------



## rmaurer (15. September 2017)

Michi92 schrieb:


> mich würde wirklich mal interessieren ob es eine Reklamationsquote zur Reverb gibt ... die muss ja bei fast 100 % liegen



Die Frage ist eher wieviele dieser "Reklamationen" auf Luft in der Stütze zurückzuführen sind weil RockShox nach 7 Jahren am Markt noch immer nicht seine Kunden darauf hinweist dass das Ziehen am Sattel bei abgesenkter Stütze zum Defekt führt

Das Problem ist auch dass Kunden die davon wissen und nicht ständig am Sattel ziehen um Reklamationen zu provozieren dennoch beim Kauf der Stütze einen höheren Einstandspreis zahlen müssen da RockShox die hohe Reklamationsquote ja einpreisen muss

Sram / Rock Shox sofern ihr das liest, ihr seid dämlich dämlich dämlich...


----------



## demlak (15. September 2017)

Vario-Sattelstützen sind unfassbar unnötig teuer.. da kann jedwede Reklamationsquote mit abgedeckt werden. Die Preise sind reine Profitorientierung und eine Anpassung an Reklamationsquoten kann ich mir hierbei nur schwerlich vorstellen. Der Preis ist wohl eher abhängig von der Marke und was die Leute für diese Marke blechen wollen bzw. was man aus den Leuten rausquetschen kann.


----------



## Der_GruE (15. September 2017)

Letztens am Reschen


----------



## Pumu90 (18. September 2017)

Trotz miesem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (18. September 2017)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Trotz miesem Wetter...


so meiß kann das Wetter gar net sein... ich seh kein bisschen Dreck an dem Rad


----------



## Pumu90 (18. September 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> so meiß kann das Wetter gar net sein... ich seh kein bisschen Dreck an dem Rad



LOTUS-Effekt


----------



## Mürre (18. September 2017)

Schüttet doch gar nicht oder perlt das auch ab?


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 638998 Anhang anzeigen 638999
> 
> Neue Gabel! Ab moin wird getestet und eingestellt


Geil


----------



## Paiza (24. September 2017)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Trotz miesem Wetter...



Mein Reign sah nach dem letzten mies Wetter so aus


----------



## DownChiller72 (7. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Pumu90 (29. Dezember 2017)

Schneeausflug ❄️


----------



## SuperiorF40 (30. Dezember 2017)

..Familiennachwuchs..


----------



## Kuba1907 (31. Dezember 2017)

Einmal Kaprun...


 
und einmal in Reschen


----------



## petergaper (8. Januar 2018)

Hi. Habe mein 2005? Giant Team DH generalüberholt. Habe noch ein Giant Aero Rs2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (19. Januar 2018)

Letzte Woche durfte ja bereits mein Trance 1 (XL da 1,95) einziehen... Möchte nochmal anständige Fotos nachreichen 

Bisher gemacht:

Pedale -> Vault Brendog (Paar Euro Aufpreis aber passen deutlich besser als die normalen mit den blauen Pins)
Flaschenhalter -> Cube ^^ (Farbe passt einfach perfekt dazu - alternativlos)
Pumpe -> Topeak Race Rocket

to do:

Unterrohrschutzfolie -> Cube 11701 (Bereits passend geschnitten und günstig)
Schutzbleck -> 2x Schlamme in rot (Bereits bestellt)


Da ich ja in Sachen MTB bis dato noch nicht vorbelastet war ist auch noch ein kleiner Werkstattbereich angeschafft worden...
Satz Bremsbeläge, Kettenschloß+Zange, Ersatzschlauch, Dämpferpumpe, Kettenöl, SRAM Bleed-Kit und so ein Set von Muc-Off haben den Weg in mein Kellerabteil gefunden...

Was mich sehr begeistert hat war die Beschriftung mit den Anzugsmomenten an den Schrauben... Da hat wohl jemand mitgedacht


----------



## hirschy (8. Februar 2018)

Bäh, das ist ja noch gar nicht dreckig...



 

Hier mein 2016er Trance 2ltd - Original bis auf Pedale, Vorbau, Lenke und Griffe...


----------



## Pumu90 (8. Februar 2018)

Dreckig muss es werden! (Auch wenn die Sattelstütze Dreck leider gar nicht mag :/ )


----------



## hirschy (8. Februar 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> (Auch wenn die Sattelstütze Dreck leider gar nicht mag :/ )
> Anhang anzeigen 694640


hab deswegen ´n Stück Schlauch drübergezogen... Funktioniert ganz gut (wobei auch meine Sattelstütze jetzt eingeschickt werden musste...)!


----------



## Der_GruE (10. März 2018)

Mal wieder unterwegs.


----------



## fjort1973 (11. März 2018)

Kleine Winterausfahrt, schön kalt und trocken.


----------



## hirschy (12. März 2018)

Oha... lass das bloß keinen sehen


----------



## Zask06 (19. März 2018)

.


----------



## onkeldueres (19. März 2018)

Meins.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M. Klauer (19. März 2018)

So unterschiedlich kann ein 29er Trance sein. ;-)



 



 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/one4all-giant-trance-x-29er-aufbaubericht.864428/


----------



## onkeldueres (19. März 2018)

Aber deins ist auch schön


----------



## Pumu90 (20. März 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Mal wieder unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 706113



Hammer Farbe!


----------



## Seb_87 (30. März 2018)

Trance 1 und Reign 1


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. März 2018)

Auf die rechte Seite gelegt . Man man man [emoji41][emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seb_87 (31. März 2018)

Nicht meins... Muss aber zur Verteidigung sagen der Umwerfer lag nicht auf dem Boden hab selbst hingeschaut ^^ 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (1. April 2018)

da isses wieder, das Monster...


----------



## Seb_87 (2. April 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 714036
> da isses wieder, das Monster...



Hab ich was verpasst? ^^


----------



## schaaf-ww (2. April 2018)

2 Bilder meines 2016er Trance 3 von der heutigen Tour...

Geändert habe ich bisher: Lenker (Race Face Atlas), Vorbau (Truvativ Hussefelt), Griffe (Ergon GA3), Sattelstütze (Rock Shox Reverb), Bremsen (Shimano ZEE), Pedale (Reverse ONE Flat) und MarshGuards vorne und hinten


----------



## hirschy (3. April 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? ^^


Gibt so Sachen, die tun der Optik eher keinen Gefallen und gehören deswegen nach dem Kauf direkt weggeschmissen; wie z.B. die riesige Plastikscheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen...


----------



## Seb_87 (4. April 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Gibt so Sachen, die tun der Optik eher keinen Gefallen und gehören deswegen nach dem Kauf direkt weggeschmissen; wie z.B. die riesige Plastikscheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen...



Achso... Dachte sowas hat technisch bedingt seine Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## hirschy (4. April 2018)

Soll verhindern, dass die Kette zu den Speichen überspringt. Ein korrekt eingestelltes Schaltwerk tut das aber auch.
Und hier noch ein Foto vom letzten Wintertag; wie´s scheint kommt ja jetzt endlich der Frühling raus!


----------



## kurt8791 (6. April 2018)

Modifiziertes 2017er Reign 1.


----------



## rzOne20 (7. April 2018)

Was is modifiziert? Dich die Belichtung / Beleuchtung erkennt man kaum was ?


----------



## kurt8791 (7. April 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Was is modifiziert? Dich die Belichtung / Beleuchtung erkennt man kaum was ?



Schaltung auf GX Eagle umgebaut; Kurbel Truvativ Descendant mit 34er NW oval Kettenblatt von Superstarcomponents; Dämpfer Manitou McLeod.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. April 2018)

Bestes Wetter und jede Menge Spaß !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (14. April 2018)

Ich habe aktuell ein 2018er Reign als Testrad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_GruE (27. April 2018)

Pike MST und AKW Test 
Läuft wie geschmiert


----------



## SteppenwolfAUT (29. April 2018)

Hab grad mein neues Transalpfully gebaut. Ist ein 2017 Anthem Advanced 27.5 mit aktuell 9,79 Kilo. Die Reifen sind natürlich nur für Bergtraining in der Umgebung gedacht, nicht für eine Alpenüberquerung. Ist mein erstes Giant. Finde den Rahmen prinzipiell ganz gut, aber die Detail- und Verarbeitungsqualität ist doch recht enttäuschend. Da bin ich von meinen Treks und dem Scott meiner Frau doch einen anderen Level gewöhnt.


----------



## Gloryzero (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Steppenwolf,
was stört Dich denn konkret? Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt etwas, da Giant eigentlich immer (was meine Räder und die im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis angeht) über jeden Zweifel erhaben war. Die meisten verbinden zwar nicht das Prestige der z.B. von Dir genannten Namen mit der Marke, witzigerweise werden die Räder letztlich aber auch von Giant produziert.

VG Tristan


----------



## SteppenwolfAUT (14. Mai 2018)

Hi Tristan, konkret geht es darum, daß die neongrüne Pulverbeschichtung am Aluminiumhinterbau schon ab Werk abbröselt... ich hab das Rahmenkit nagelneu und OVP gekauft, ausgepackt und siehe da: Bei diversen Gelenken rund um die Kugellager hat sich die Beschichtung schon abgelöst. Sieht so aus als wäre der Hinterbau bei nicht vollständiger Aushärtung der Pulverbeschichtung montiert worden. Ausserdem hält sie deutlich weniger aus als die von meinem Slash, sie ist ausgesprochen empfindlich. Dazu kommt dann noch eine relativ fragwürdige Zugführung, vor allem der Bremsleitung am Hinterbau. Ich muss jetzt halt einfach sehen, ob ich mir irgendwo einen Lackstift im Neongrün machen lassen kann, um die ganzen großen Abplatzer auszubessern. Die kleinen sind eh wurscht.


----------



## schaaf-ww (28. Juni 2018)




----------



## schaaf-ww (30. Juli 2018)




----------



## Guido-S79 (10. August 2018)

mittlerweile schon Baujahr 2015, jetzt wieder aufgerüstet mit neuen Reifen, Sattel und Vorbau


----------



## walter1304 (17. August 2018)

Trance 2 2018. Hier noch im Originalzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (15. September 2018)

Schwer is es, aber es geht saugut...




Des vom Mädl is leichter, wird aber bald zu klein sein. Könnte ich übrigens noch einen Rahmen von brauche... XS und S ...


----------



## fahrtwind (16. September 2018)

Hallo Giantfahrer,nach 24 jahren Hartail (zwei mal Red Bull) wurde es zeit für ein Fully.Habe mich für ein Trance 1.5 LTD 2018 entschieden.Ein paar einstellfahrten gemacht (Halden um Gelsenkirchen und am Baldeneysee) und dann die Griffe und den Lenker gewechselt.Passt jetzt alles,Rahmengröße ist XL.Über den Winter (wenig)und im Frühjahr Kilometer sammeln und ende Juli geht es dann wieder Zum Rosengarten/Latemar wie seit 2011 jedes jahr eine Woche.
viele grüße Fahrtwind (Andreas)


----------



## hirschy (17. September 2018)

Nach 1,5 Jahren und ca. 4500km gab´s paar Upgrades / Ersatzteile für mein "Low-Budget-Eins-für-Alles-Fully" (Trance 2 LTD 2016):
- 34er Fox Gabel
- Ausfallenden auf 12x142 / DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder mit Maxxis-Reifen (tubeless)
- Tretlager / Antriebsstrang / Bremsscheiben sowie vorne ne Shimano SLX Bremse
Bis auf ´n bißchen knarzen hier und da, bin ich noch immer sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2018)

Kaum zu glauben. Fahr mein Trance jetzt auch schon über 1 Jahr.
Außer 2 Hinterreifen, 2 Ketten und Bremsbeläge, nix. Bin super happy damit.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2018)

@Tobsn 
dich gibt´s ja auch noch  und immer noch stark vertikal unterwegs


----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2018)

Du weißt ja, wo du dich melden musst, wenn du mal im besten Bikerevier der Welt radln willst. 
Gerade jetzt zur Schmuddelzeit ne Reise wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. November 2018)

*2018er Giant Trance 1. Soweit original.   *


 


*2018er Giant Anthem 1, Bild von der ersten Tour. Mittlerweile hat es ein paar Modifikationen bekommen, neue Laufräder folgen diesen Winter. 
Für die Rennsaison 2019 muss es ja gut gewappnet sein. *






*2015er Giant TCR Advanced 1 mit Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST Laufrädern, Powermeter und sonsigen kleinen Modifikationen.*



 

Der Vorgänger des Anthems:
*2014er Anthem 3 LTD, hier nach meinem ersten Mountainbike-Rennen dieses Jahr in Bad Wildbad



 *


----------



## rzOne20 (23. November 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> *2018er Giant Trance 1. Soweit original.   *
> Anhang anzeigen 798062
> 
> 
> ...


schöne Sammlung


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. November 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> schöne Sammlung



Dankeschön.


----------



## namroN (3. März 2019)

Links ein Glory DH und rechts ein Glory 1


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (13. März 2019)

Hab da auch mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuen Sportgerät. 

 



Sobald was Wetter mal wieder mitspielt, gibt's aktuelle Bilder (farblich hat sich noch etwas getan).


----------



## sharky (14. März 2019)

Guido-S79 schrieb:


> mittlerweile schon Baujahr 2015, jetzt wieder aufgerüstet mit neuen Reifen, Sattel und Vorbau
> Anhang anzeigen 761356


wie breit ist denn der lenker?  860mm??


----------



## Pumu90 (14. März 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> wie breit ist denn der lenker?  860mm??



 Hybrid. Du kannst auf eine Seite einfach einen Aufsatz für nen Rechen oder Spaten drauf machen und direkt den Trail pflegen.


----------



## Peter Lang (18. März 2019)




----------



## RuhrpottGigant (25. März 2019)

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. April 2019)

Hat irgendjemand ein Fathom 27,5? Liest sich doch gar nicht so schlecht das Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettore (9. April 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 842336



Welches Modell ist das? Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich das Trance Advanced Pro 29. Aber das ist es nicht, welches gibt es sonst noch in grün?

EDIT:
Fündig geworden, wird das Trance 2 sein.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (9. April 2019)

ettore schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist das? Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich das Trance Advanced Pro 29. Aber das ist es nicht, welches gibt es sonst noch in grün?
> 
> EDIT:
> Fündig geworden, wird das Trance 2 sein.



Ja ganz genau  Ist das aktuelle Trance 2.


----------



## ettore (9. April 2019)

Grün ist geil


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (10. April 2019)

ettore schrieb:


> Grün ist geil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 848312


Beste Farbe überhaupt!


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (15. April 2019)

Jetzt mit XT-Bremsscheiben (und vorne auf 203mm aufgewertet)


----------



## D105 (21. April 2019)

Mal was altes... Mein ATX 840. Auf leichten Abwegen


----------



## Nick04 (21. April 2019)

Nach ein paar Jahren Radfahr Pause bin ich dann auch wieder zurück


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (22. April 2019)

Nick04 schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Jahren Radfahr Pause bin ich dann auch wieder zurück Anhang anzeigen 853020



Beste Farbe!


----------



## rzOne20 (22. April 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Beste Farbe!


Beste Farbe ist keine Farbe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. April 2019)

Voll gut, dass in so Bussen ein Fahrradständer schon ab Werk dabei is


----------



## ettore (23. April 2019)

Nick04 schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Jahren Radfahr Pause bin ich dann auch wieder zurück Anhang anzeigen 853020



Wichtig: Alles abkleben 
Ich habe festfestellt, dass der Lack sehr empfindlich ist. Vorallem sind es keine Kratzer, sondern gleich Lackabplatzer und darunter ist es weiss.
Habe zwar schon viel abgeklebt, aber jede Stelle wird schwierig abzukleben und ein Mountainbike bekommt auch mal Steine und Äste ab.

Da gebe ich rzOne20 recht...


rzOne20 schrieb:


> Beste Farbe ist keine Farbe:


----------



## demlak (23. April 2019)

Betrachte den Lack als das Abkleben deines coolen Raw-Bikes


----------



## Fleshripper (2. Mai 2019)




----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2019)

Hab ein einfaches 27,5 Touren-Fully gesucht und günstig einen Giant Anthem Advanced Rahmen bekommen. Andere Teile lagen von einem Teilespender bereit.


----------



## Ivonnche (15. Mai 2019)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Dämpfer? Die Gabel soll ja der Hammer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (15. Mai 2019)

Nach zweieinhalb schönen Jahren, mein Abschied vom Giant Trance 2 (2016) . Hat mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet und war für den Einstieg ins Trailfahren echt klasse! Für mich geht´s jetzt mit nem Trek Remedy 8 weiter...


----------



## SuperiorF40 (15. Mai 2019)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Trek Remedy, berichte mal ob es einen großen Unterschied gibt.
Bin jetzt auch im 2. Jahr auf dem Trance 2 (2018) unterwegs, bisher ohne größere Probleme.
Ab Sommer 2020 kann ich mir wieder ein neues MTB über die Firma leasen. Mal schauen, was es dann für neue Modelle gibt.


----------



## Starter77 (20. Mai 2019)

Gestern eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht


----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2019)

Hier is ja nicht viel los!?

Meins mal ohne Farbe mit einem roten Sticker


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. September 2019)

Da kauft man sich ne neue Bremsanlage und stellt dann fest, das man die blöden SLX Shifter nicht separat am Lenker befestigt bekommt, ohne dazu die alten Bremsgriffe zu zersägen.
Also muss der geplante Umbau auf GX Eagle vorgezogen werden.
Doch oh Schreck! Der Freilauf ist ja gar nicht XD-kompatibel. Na gut dann halt vorerst mit NX-Kassette. Also ab zum Händler und Sachen bestellen. Sagt der Händler: "Nen LRS von Hope ist gar nicht so teuer"
Verdammt! Na gut pack ein!
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn;  Ich habe fertig


----------



## schaaf-ww (29. September 2019)

@RuhrpottGigant:

Mich würde mal deine Meinung zum Wechsel von MountainKing auf TrailKing interessieren.
Ich fahre im Moment die Kombi TK 2.4 vorne und MK 2.3 hinten, überlege aber auch hinten auf TK umzusteigen.
Rollt der TK ähnlich gut wie der MK?


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. September 2019)

Also. Ich habe gewechselt weil der MK mir teilweise in kurven leicht die Haftung verloren hat. Mit dem TK hinten bin ich bisher leider noch nicht oft gefahren. Denn ersten Eindruck nach rollt der TK aber nicht nennenswert schlechter als der MK, hat dabei aber mehr grip.


----------



## schaaf-ww (29. September 2019)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mal gucken wie lange der MK noch hält, aber ich glaube danach versuch ich den TK mal für hinten


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. September 2019)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Mal gucken wie lange der MK noch hält, aber ich glaube danach versuch ich den TK mal für hinten



Kosten ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2019)

Reign 2 2019 .... Komplettumbau:









Der Dämpfer ist inzwischen einem Super Deluxe mit MRC Feder gewichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrpottGigant (15. Oktober 2019)

Makke schrieb:


> Reign 2 2019 .... Komplettumbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbkombi fetzt! ??


----------



## Zask06 (15. Oktober 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi fetzt! ??


+1
Das erste Bike in 95% Schwarz, was mir gefällt


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (15. Oktober 2019)

Wobei so toxic-grün für die Felgen auch nicht schlecht gewesen wäre


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Wobei so toxic-grün für die Felgen auch nicht schlecht gewesen wäre


hatte ich am Giant vorher, haben leider den Crash nicht überlebt ....


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Oktober 2019)

Makke schrieb:


> Reign 2 2019 .... Komplettumbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön.. wow
Is des das neue 29“?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2019)

@*rzOne20* ... ne, ist noch das 650B* ...*


----------



## Enduro_Berti (13. November 2019)

Mein Karton...
2019er Stance 1 - 13,5kg


----------



## Mark0815 (16. November 2019)

Mein neues bike trance 1.5. Hab es jetzt seit Anfang Oktober und ca 200 km gefahren und bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (8. Dezember 2019)

Mein Trance 2, Bj. 2018, wird noch nächstes Jahr in der Enduro 1 zum Einsatz kommen und danach wird’s sehr wahrscheinlich ein Reign in 29 Zoll ablösen.


----------



## H12345 (4. Januar 2020)

*Giant Reign 1 27.5  2020*


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Januar 2020)




----------



## zett3coupe (2. Juli 2020)

Heute im Briefkasten - bin auf erste Ausfahrt gespannt


----------



## Der_GruE (21. Juli 2020)




----------



## Permafrost (19. Juni 2021)

Ende letzte Saison umgebaut
Giant Trance 2 ltd 2015 jetzt mit 2021 SRAM GX Eagle, dt xm421 und Acros nineteen Naben und truvativ descendant söderström Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (20. Juni 2021)

Mein TranceX


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juli 2021)

Reign 2020 27,5


----------



## SuperiorF40 (20. Juli 2021)

Trance X2, 2021, Änderungen: LRS mit  Dt swiss und Vee tire.


----------



## Makke (20. Juli 2021)

... schöne Giants hier unterwegs ... 
Ich konnte mal wieder die Finger nicht aus der Bastelkiste nehmen und dabei ist das passiert. Im 2019 Reign ist plötzlich das vordere Laufrad viel größer ... 
Mach im technischen Geläuf einen echt guten Eindruck, braucht aber auch viel Druck auf den Lenker. Aktiv fahren ist hier oberste Prio, sonst geht es stumpf geradeaus ... 

Lyrik 29 Boost 150mm ...


----------



## rzOne20 (20. Juli 2021)

Makke schrieb:


> ... schöne Giants hier unterwegs ...
> Ich konnte mal wieder die Finger nicht aus der Bastelkiste nehmen und dabei ist das passiert. Im 2019 Reign ist plötzlich das vordere Laufrad viel größer ...
> Mach im technischen Geläuf einen echt guten Eindruck, braucht aber auch viel Druck auf den Lenker. Aktiv fahren ist hier oberste Prio, sonst geht es stumpf geradeaus ...
> 
> Lyrik 29 Boost 150mm ...


Ich bin am überlegen das auch zu probieren.
Hast du mit 150/29 vorne gleiche Höhe wie 170/27?


----------



## Makke (20. Juli 2021)

ich bin vorher 180/650B gehfahren ... mit 150/29" kommt die Front noch ca. 1cm hoch.
Würde man 160mm/650B gegen 160mm/29" tauschen, käme die Front 38mm hoch (je nach Reifen)
Da die Reifen, je nach Hersteller, in 650B und 29" nicht die gleichen  Maße haben (speziell Höhe) kann das auch abweichen.


----------



## rzOne20 (21. Juli 2021)

Makke schrieb:


> ich bin vorher 180/650B gehfahren ... mit 150/29" kommt die Front noch ca. 1cm hoch.
> Würde man 160mm/650B gegen 160mm/29" tauschen, käme die Front 38mm hoch (je nach Reifen)
> Da die Reifen, je nach Hersteller, in 650B und 29" nicht die gleichen  Maße haben (speziell Höhe) kann das auch abweichen.


Ah komm, du hast mir jz einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt! Eieiei 
I hab mit der 170er Lyrik 2,5 cm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Bei der 160er Formula Selva/35 mit 29“ auf 0 Spacer wär i bis auf 1 cm gleich hoch 👆 

Zahlt es sich aus … ?


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2021)

Worauf wartest du... Ab mit den Fingern in die Bastelkiste...


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2021)

Bei langsamer Fahrt muss man sich etwas umgewöhnen... Aber auf Geschwindigkeit geht das Gerät gewaltig vorwärts


----------



## rzOne20 (21. Juli 2021)

Makke schrieb:


> Bei langsamer Fahrt muss man sich etwas umgewöhnen... Aber auf Geschwindigkeit geht das Gerät gewaltig vorwärts


Hört sich eh gut an. Ich werd es mal machen und berichten 

weil Galerie, hier das Budget Reign in M von meiner Tochter:





daugt ihr , und mir auch. Hat mich in Summe nur knapp 1000€ gekostet! Neue Standards und 29“ sei dank 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (21. Juli 2021)

Hier noch meine 2 Giants:



Das Reign fahr ich aktuell mit einem Manitou McLeoud mit King Can und Highlander Tuning und vorne wegen der Tragesaison wieder einen eThirteen TRS mit diesem MoPo Mischung.



Am Trance jz hinten schon Racing Ralph, vorne mach ich Nobby Nic rauf. So mit den Kendas tritt es sich irgendwie träge.


----------



## KMPS (11. Oktober 2021)

Hier mein Giant Trance Advanced Pro 1 aus 2020. Allerdings wurde hier viel umgebaut. Rahmen, Laufräder und Federelemente sind noch orginal.



Hier beim Einsatz im Esterel Gebirge Cote Azur. Hier kann man ein solche Rad "artgerecht" bewegen. 
Allerdings bin ich zwei Minuten später ordentlich gestürtzt. Der Carbon Lenker war hin. Sonst nichts am Rad. Nur meine Schulter ist noch immer nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Permafrost (11. Oktober 2021)

Gute Besserung


----------



## petergaper (21. Mai 2022)

Hi. 

Anbei ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand vom Giant DH Team, aus der kleinen Sammlung. 

Grüße


----------



## SuperiorF40 (23. Mai 2022)

Mein Bike für alles, kommt der berüchtigten 
„Wollmilchsau“ schon verdammt nahe…😉


----------



## jim9793 (7. Juli 2022)

Hier sind ja ein paar schicke Maschinen sehr schön 

Hier mein Trance


----------



## flosch84 (21. August 2022)

2019, Trance2 29er customized.

Immer noch eine freude. Unkomplizierter Allrounder.


----------



## armo76 (11. September 2022)

Orange is the new black.


----------



## sebhunter (18. September 2022)

Da hier ja irgendwie noch keine 2022er vertreten sind, will ich mal anfangen.
Trance 2 (2022) mit Upgrades:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (25. September 2022)

Das 5te Giant ist bei uns im Haus eingezogen. Bin bestimmt kein Fanboy obwohl 5 von 9 Bikes Giant sind. Aber sie haben halt einfach ein tolles P/L Verhältnis, unschlagbares Gewicht und eine super Performance. diesmal eins für das Oberhaupt  
Ein 2020er Giant Reign 29“ Rahmen in L/493 ist mir sehr günstig reingelaufen. Inkl. allem Klimbim wie Pumpe, Werkzeug, Fender, Schlauch usw. Ist es fahrbereit bei 15,1 kg laut meiner Kofferpräzisionswaage vom Hofer. Netto Prospektgewicht also 14 kg. Hatte gehofft es is weniger, aber in Summe für ein Alubike voll ok. Fahre das Ding mit 65 mm Hub am Dämpfer anstatt 60, somit sollte es auch hinten knapp 160 mm Federweg aufweisen. Vorne bin nich noch am Überlegen ob ich bei 160 mm bleib oder auf 170 gehe.










Ist mein 3ter 29“ Enduro Versuch, bin immer wieder zurück aufs alte 275 Reign. Bin gespannt obs mir diesmal für immer bleibt.


----------



## sharky (25. September 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das 5te Giant ist bei uns im Haus eingezogen. Bin bestimmt kein Fanboy obwohl 5 von 9 Bikes Giant sind. Aber sie haben halt einfach ein tolles P/L Verhältnis, unschlagbares Gewicht und eine super Performance


genau aus den Gründen habe ich die auch  




rzOne20 schrieb:


> . diesmal eins für das Oberhaupt


Und, hat sich deine Frau über ihr neues Rad gefreut


----------



## UliS (17. Oktober 2022)

Mit dem Trance X1 hoch hinaus ...
La Colletta, 2.830 m und Monte Bellino, 2.942 m im Valle Maira, Piemont.


----------

